# Intel BSEL & VID mod Guide



## japan1

*BSEL & VID Mod Guide*

This mod applies to most, if not all, Intel socket 775 CPU's that use a 800MHz or 1066MHz FSB.

*What is a BSEL mod?*

A BSEL mod allows a CPU to be run at a higher speed via hardware modification, without changing any settings in software (Either the BIOS or via software such as SetFSB). Most motherboards (See notes for more about this) use voltage/ground from the pins on a CPU to determine the CPU's FSB. The idea of a BSEL mod is to physically connect pins on a CPU, to make the motherboard 'think' that the CPU has a higher FSB than it actually does.

For example, the Intel Pentium Dual Core E2160 CPU (1.8GHz) has an FSB at 800MHz, a bus speed of 200MHz and a multiplier of 9 to give the CPU its speed of 1.8GHz (200 x 9). Now, if the pins on the CPU are connected like a CPU with a FSB of 1066MHz, the bus speed would now be 266MHz, and the CPU would now run at 2.4GHz (266 x 9).

*Why would I need to do this?*

If you're motherboard can overclock your CPU from the BIOS, you probably don't need a BSEL mod. However, for motherboards that have no overclocking settings, like OEM motherboards, this is a simple method of overclocking a CPU. Alternatively, if your motherboard's BIOS has difficulty overclocking, the mod is a simple way to increase the CPU speed.

*How do I do the mod?*

To connect the pins on the CPU you will need:

Conductive ink pen or copper tape
Electrical tape
Patience

Connecting the pins:

Refer to the diagrams in this guide to make sure you're connecting the right pins. Then, mask the pins you aren't connecting with electrical tape, this isn't 100% necessary but makes the job of connecting pins much easier. Connect the desired pins using the conductive ink pen, go grab a drink and a sandvich, and by the time you get back the ink should have dried.

*BSEL mod diagrams*




























*VID Mod*

The VID mod is similar to the BSEL mod, but instead of increase the CPU's frequency, it increases the voltage; it is done in the same way as the BSEL mod.

*VID mod diagrams* (GREEN = COVER)



















*Notes*

•This is still an overclock, so it would be wise to stress test using Orthos, Prime95 Etc.
•To reverse the mod, simple remove the pin connections.
•It may be necessary to reset the BIOS to apply the mod.
•Intel Speedstep still works with the mod applied.
•Some motherboards use the CPUID to calculate the CPU FSB and not the pins, this mod WILL NOT work on these motherboards.

Acknowledgements:

Dasparx
VR-Zone


----------



## a7m1

thanks ....
will be done soon
rep+


----------



## Donovantys

i have Abit i45c mobo with 945gc chipset, but when i install the E2160 which i bsel mod to 1333fsb,..... the mobo only recognise 266/1066fsb at 2.4ghz...why? please advice!!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Donovantys* 
i have Abit i45c mobo with 945gc chipset, but when i install the E2160 which i bsel mod to 1333fsb,..... the mobo only recognise 266/1066fsb at 2.4ghz...why? please advice!!!!! Thanks!!!

Just looked at the specs of that board:

Quote:

Front Side Bus 1066MHz
800MHz
533MHz
It only support FSB's up to 1066 and doesn't support 1333 so thats why its only booting with @ 1066.


----------



## Donovantys

which one is the real E2160 mod to 1333fsb


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Donovantys* 
which one is the real E2160 mod to 1333fsb

Both do the same thing, as they both connect BSEL2 to VSS (ground) they just do it differently. But niether will work on your motherboard, you best option would be to use the 1066 bsel then manually raise the FSB in your bios and you may be able to get to 1333 that way.


----------



## Donovantys

But the manual say it FSB1333 cpu will operate in overclocking mode, doesn't that mean 1333 is supported???

Specifications
CPU LGA755 Socket for IntelÂ® Core™ 2 Duo/ PentiumÂ® Dual-Core/ PentiumÂ® D/ PentiumÂ® 4/ CeleronÂ® D Processors with 1333*/1066/800/533 MHz FSB
*(FSB1333 CCPU will operate in over-clocking mode. Under this situation, PCIE frequency will also be over-clocked to 115MHz.)
Supports IntelÂ® Hyper-Threading Technology


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Donovantys* 
But the manual say it FSB1333 cpu will operate in overclocking mode, doesn't that mean 1333 is supported???

Specifications
CPU LGA755 Socket for IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ 2 Duo/ PentiumÂ® Dual-Core/ PentiumÂ® D/ PentiumÂ® 4/ CeleronÂ® D Processors with 1333*/1066/800/533 MHz FSB
*(FSB1333 CCPU will operate in over-clocking mode. Under this situation, PCIE frequency will also be over-clocked to 115MHz.)
Supports IntelÂ® Hyper-Threading Technology

I had an Asrock board that used the 945 chipset, which also said it supports 1333 in overclocking mode and it did the exact same thing. The 1333 BSEL mod will only work on motherboards that support 1333 FSB's natively, and the 945 chipset only supports upto 1066 natively. Although, I managed 3Ghz on my old Asrock board by doing the 1066 BSEL then overclocking in the bios and abit boards are much better than Asrock so you should be able to do the same.


----------



## Donovantys

The abit i45c doesn't support bios overclocking, so i have to do it in window, is there any good overclocking software you can recommend.. thanks alot


----------



## redsunx

Kick ass!


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Donovantys* 
The abit i45c doesn't support bios overclocking, so i have to do it in window, is there any good overclocking software you can recommend.. thanks alot

Here's a list of programs which include overclocking in windows tools, although I've never had any luck with any of them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 
Kick ass!

Thanks


----------



## dasparx

Hey, you need to add a 'special thanks to' and add me there








*cough* looks at those 7 PM's *cough*


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dasparx* 
Hey, you need to add a 'special thanks to' and add me there








*cough* looks at those 7 PM's *cough*

Done


----------



## dasparx

Thx mate








Nice guide anyways, and you could maybe add the info about 1333 'oc' Boards(you have info on that, but im referring to 945 chipsets), and that Mobo's with SiS chipsets will most likely not work with the bsel mod.


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dasparx* 
Thx mate








Nice guide anyways, and you could maybe add the info about 1333 'oc' Boards, and that Mobo's with SiS chipsets will most likely not work with the bsel mod.

Good point, I'll add that about 'overclocking mode' boards. I've got an MSI board somewhere which has an SiS chipset I'll go dig it out and test it.

Edit: Board is that old it doesn't support anything newer than a pentium D.


----------



## biatchi

Nice guide


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
Nice guide


----------



## TheLegend

Great guide mate.


----------



## OlliiillO

Dear Joe,

I want to start off by saying I am a modding fool.I have modded lots of things in the past from cd players to cpu's to mobo's to Graphics cards and all sorts......ect...

I took a look at ur mod and thought to myself,"I'll give it a shot!".So i did,and as sad as it may be this mod did not work for my E8400 45nm Wolfdale.

However,ur mod doesnt say weather not to cover the exposed pins on the LGASOCKET 775 or just let them connect to the cpu,so i just went with what is fact.You didnt say to so i didnt lol! . But i will send u some pics of what i did and i would REALLY like for you to help me out.
so plz reply to this message ANYONE and help a fellow extremest!

P.S. I USED A SILVER CONDUCTIVE PEN TO WRITE THE TRACE OVER THE TWO PADS.

You can email me anytime at: [email protected] Thanks in advance

This is my first time submitting a post here.But I have read lots of forums and posts from many of the users here.I want you all to know that i visit like a bazzillion sites and I like the posts here the best!

Also I was going for a 1600 (400x9) from a 1333 to acheve a 3.6 However i just wanted to reach 5.0Ghz. considering i have already had it to 4.88Ghz.


----------



## japan1

For starters, welcome to the forum.

I'm a little confused about what you're trying to do here, are you trying to BSEL from 1333 to 1600? I'm not familiar with that mod, and i've never used an E8xxx CPU so I'm not sure how it would work on a wolfdale. And 4.88Ghz is a very good overclock, so is a BSEL mod really necessary.

On the plus side, your method is fine, it doesn't matter if the pins are covered, as long as they are connected.

And who's Joe?


----------



## coltsrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OlliiillO* 
Dear Joe,

I want to start off by saying I am a modding fool.I have modded lots of things in the past from cd players to cpu's to mobo's to Graphics cards and all sorts......ect...

I took a look at ur mod and thought to myself,"I'll give it a shot!".So i did,and as sad as it may be this mod did not work for my E8400 45nm Wolfdale.

However,ur mod doesnt say weather not to cover the exposed pins on the LGASOCKET 775 or just let them connect to the cpu,so i just went with what is fact.You didnt say to so i didnt lol! . But i will send u some pics of what i did and i would REALLY like for you to help me out.
so plz reply to this message ANYONE and help a fellow extremest!

P.S. I USED A SILVER CONDUCTIVE PEN TO WRITE THE TRACE OVER THE TWO PADS.

You can email me anytime at: [email protected] Thanks in advance

This is my first time submitting a post here.But I have read lots of forums and posts from many of the users here.I want you all to know that i visit like a bazzillion sites and I like the posts here the best!

Also I was going for a 1600 (400x9) from a 1333 to acheve a 3.6 However i just wanted to reach 5.0Ghz. considering i have already had it to 4.88Ghz.

Pics of 4.88 or it didnt happen


----------



## Exodar

Just another new budget gamer trying to get the most bang for his buck.

I'm currently running a E1280 with a Asrock 4CoreDualSata2 mobo (I was well aware that the mobo has little to no OCing abilities). I will be heading to Fry's later in the day to pickup a CircuitWriter pen to do the 1066 BSEL mod but one thing that has me worried are the volts. Since I'm new to OCing and doing physical mods what should I have to look at when it comes to my power?

Currently running a 650W with 24amps on a single 12v rail PSU.

Cheers mates


----------



## japan1

That E2180 should be able to do the 1066 mod on default voltage, it will be running at 2.66Ghz and I've never seen an E2xxx need more voltage for a small overclock. After doing the mod download orthos or prime95 and stress the processor, if it fails it probably needs more voltage and you will have to do one of the VID mods. That being said, its pretty likely you'll be able to do it on stock volts.

For the power supply, as long as its a reliable brand it will be fine.


----------



## cuy50

Hey japan1, know where I can find some VID mods for an E6600?


----------



## Exodar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *japan1* 
That E2180 should be able to do the 1066 mod on default voltage, it will be running at 2.66Ghz and I've never seen an E2xxx need more voltage for a small overclock. After doing the mod download orthos or prime95 and stress the processor, if it fails it probably needs more voltage and you will have to do one of the VID mods. That being said, its pretty likely you'll be able to do it on stock volts.

For the power supply, as long as its a reliable brand it will be fine.

Thanks for the timely reply


----------



## GeekMan

So, is it possible to BESL a E8400 (E3110) to 1600? If so, would there be a large heat increase? Would you need more voltage? Etc... Thanks

-GM


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cuy50* 
Hey japan1, know where I can find some VID mods for an E6600?











Havn't tried it personally but others have and it works









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exodar* 
Thanks for the timely reply



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeekMan* 
So, is it possible to BESL a E8400 (E3110) to 1600? If so, would there be a large heat increase? Would you need more voltage? Etc... Thanks

-GM

I don't think (correct me if i'm wrong) there is a 1600 BSEL mod that works


----------



## awdrifter

Does this 1066 -> 1333 mod work? It seems easier than connecting the two pins.


----------



## japan1

I'm not sure about that one, never seen it before. There's only one way to find out though, If i had a 1066 processor I would try it


----------



## awdrifter

I'm hoping I won't need to do it. I've just ordered a Q6600 with an Asrock P45TurboTwinS2000, it should do 400fsb easily, but just in case the 266fsb strap is too low, I'll need to pin mod the cpu to 333fsb strap. So I'm just researching about that. Anyone did this mod? Did it work for you? Thanks.


----------



## japan1

You should have no problems doing 400fsb on that board, newer asrock boards are actually good overclockers which couldn't be said about the old ones. So its unlikely you'll need the mod.


----------



## awdrifter

Thanks. That's good to hear.


----------



## TheLegend

This thread seems to be quite popular as well as helpful.

Sticky pending with a few positive responses to do so.


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
This thread seems to be quite popular as well as helpful.

Sticky pending with a few positive responses to do so.









Wow thanks


----------



## cuy50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *japan1* 









Havn't tried it personally but others have and it works



















That's an FSB mod, not VID. I was looking to increase voltages to like 1.4 or so.


----------



## OlliiillO

Sorry jap, joe is a friend i know in another forum.

Anywho.....your right i geuss 4.88 is a good oc ,HOWEVER I have found some pretty disturbing things on my motherboard(EVGA780i SLI) so I am going to get the pics together in paint and I would like to discuss them here on the forums.
Is it ok if I do that?

Also I did look into the fact that it may not be the same pads to mod on a E8400,you are very right indeed and I did the mod again.
It worked........
A little strange though considering that the mod on the 45nm procs calls for a single piece of electrical tape,using it to simply cover the BSEL1 and BSEL2 witch seems weird but it worked like a charm.Not only did it work it works also by connecting BSEL1 with the next pin up witch is the first VCC. sadly I realized my motherboard will only support 1333.If i want to go any higher I have to change it in the BIOS.
The real funny thing is that the boards people buy always have a certain rateing on the FSB the board itself is a little more compatable......sound strange?
Well when i put the modded E8400 back into the socket and booted up with the defaults loaded my new FSB was not 1600,nor was it 1333,...it was 1431.7?!?!?!?!? lol well i guess it supported as much of the new FSB as it possibly could and WAS NOT stable.
I have had 4 other Nvidia boards in the past but this one has failed to impress me,considering the sloppy job they have done throwing it together.
like I said i'll post some pics here in a few minz and you will also see my pain and moreso.......my disapointment

Thanks for the greeting to the forums and I look forward to getting to the bottom of things.

P.S. How do i edit my profile so I can post my rig and such?

Than in advance Shane


----------



## Exodar

Just attempted the BSEL mod for the first time today on my E2180. It worked like a charm and runs at 2.6Ghz.

The only problem though is I'm having a hard time keeping the CPU cool, when I checked CPU temp after 40 minutes the idle temp was 71 degrees Celsius! I can't seem to find an option in the bios (Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2) for turning up the power to my heatsink. Can anybody help me out?


----------



## OlliiillO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exodar* 
Just attempted the BSEL mod for the first time today on my E2180. It worked like a charm and runs at 2.6Ghz.

The only problem though is I'm having a hard time keeping the CPU cool, when I checked CPU temp after 40 minutes the idle temp was 71 degrees Celsius! I can't seem to find an option in the bios (Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2) for turning up the power to my heatsink. Can anybody help me out?

Yea man everyone has problems specifically with that motherboard and this mod lol. go get an ASUS or an Intel board.NOT EVGA!

The newer evga boards dont work with the mod unless its the 790i then u have to spend a small fortune on DDR3........

hope this helps somewhat...on another note try to bring up the voltage on your fsb or on the processor,sometimes you can undervolt and cause overheating.or just stick a dryer hose on an A/C unit and shove it to your motherboard......like I did lmao

And by ASUS I mean like a p5n-dlx or something that will support a solid 1333 or 1600 fsb,just to be sure it will hold up.

Also I'm going to assume that the rig info is incorrect considering u did it with an Exxxx Intel model processor,so what are ur system specs? Maybe if we all had a look at those we could make a better judgment of what you could to to better your issues....Hopefully you didnt think this mod would work with an AMD chip.....Good luck !


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cuy50* 
That's an FSB mod, not VID. I was looking to increase voltages to like 1.4 or so.

Ah sorry, if the default voltage for your E6600 is 1.325 (same as default E21xx etc) the VID mods on the front page will work fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exodar* 
Just attempted the BSEL mod for the first time today on my E2180. It worked like a charm and runs at 2.6Ghz.

The only problem though is I'm having a hard time keeping the CPU cool, when I checked CPU temp after 40 minutes the idle temp was 71 degrees Celsius! I can't seem to find an option in the bios (Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2) for turning up the power to my heatsink. Can anybody help me out?

Make sure your heatsink is correctly seated and make sure you havn't used too much or too little thermal paste. Those temps seem very high, if you can't bring them down you may have to invest in a better cooler.

OlliillO, add your specs here.

It is very strange whats happening with that board, maybe it doesn't like to be modded


----------



## cuy50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *japan1* 
Ah sorry, if the default voltage for your E6600 is 1.325 (same as default E21xx etc) the VID mods on the front page will work fine.

The VID is 1.350 so I dunnno. I looked on Google but couldn't find anything specific to the E6600.

Oh and +1 for sticky.


----------



## richard951

1st of all, thanks for the guide!

I've successfully BSEL mod E2160 and Q6600 to 1066 and 1333 FSB, respectively on Dell Vostro 200. Both are running stable with stock fan.

I am waiting for Bolt-Thru Kits to replace the dell cooler with the after-market HSF cooler. By then I will try to mod E2160 to 1333 FSB to achieve 3Ghz speed.

However, do I need VID mod to increase the CPU voltage?
Will it affect my video card or memory when CPU at 1333FSB?

Thanks!

system set-up:
Dell Vostro 200
E2160
8800GS
OCZ 2x 1gig + Dell Stock 2x 512mb DDR2 @ 667MHz
Thermaltake TR2 430w


----------



## BabakSanei

+REP, Thanks alot for this guide, specially for 1333MHz Mod!!!


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richard951* 
1st of all, thanks for the guide!

I've successfully BSEL mod E2160 and Q6600 to 1066 and 1333 FSB, respectively on Dell Vostro 200. Both are running stable with stock fan.

I am waiting for Bolt-Thru Kits to replace the dell cooler with the after-market HSF cooler. By then I will try to mod E2160 to 1333 FSB to achieve 3Ghz speed.

However, do I need VID mod to increase the CPU voltage?
Will it affect my video card or memory when CPU at 1333FSB?

Thanks!

system set-up:
Dell Vostro 200
E2160
8800GS
OCZ 2x 1gig + Dell Stock 2x 512mb DDR2 @ 667MHz
Thermaltake TR2 430w


Some E2160's will do the 1333 mod without a VID mod, but some will need it (usually only the 1.4v). What you want to do is do the mod, then download orthos and run the small ffts test for a couple of hours ( I usually do 8), if it passes no VID mod is required and if it fails you need to do a VID mod.

The mod will have no effect on your memory, as the motherboard will think that this is the default speed of the CPU so video card and memory will not be affected









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabakSanei* 
+REP, Thanks alot for this guide, specially for 1333MHz Mod!!!


----------



## OlliiillO

I tried to get my CPU (E8400) back up to 4.88Ghz. but i was unable to get it to stay cool due to these defects in my Motherboard(EVGA780i SLI)....

Anywho i WAS able to get it to 4.5Ghz. as you can see here.

Also I promised to post some pics of these "problems" so I am following up!

If anyone has any suggestions about how this may have happened or on my specs plz reply I would love to hear them







!

A:I do have all of the stand-offs screwed into the correct holes on my motherboard.....

B:No I dont have any moisture in the a/c unit or the air in my house.(I do have some but my motherboard has never collected condensation)

C:coltsrock, I will try to get it a lil higher when I get my new thermaltake Bigwater in the mail.This is all I could do for now without proper connectivity between my CPU and motherboard.

Thanks all!


----------



## OlliiillO

Sorry to add so many pics but I want everyone to see this.
Too bad nobody showed me lol.


----------



## japan1

Wow that motherboard is warped pretty badly. I had a similar problem, it was caused by my cooler being very tight to fit and bending the motherboard. I managed to just about by using a cooler that used a backplate instead of push-pins, another tip to level it out is to find (or make) a piece of wood/plastic/rubber etc the same height as the standoffs and place it under the motherboard.


----------



## GeekMan

So, OlliillO...

What BSEL mod did you do to your E8400? If so, what did you do?


----------



## OlliiillO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *japan1* 
Wow that motherboard is warped pretty badly. I had a similar problem, it was caused by my cooler being very tight to fit and bending the motherboard. I managed to just about by using a cooler that used a backplate instead of push-pins, another tip to level it out is to find (or make) a piece of wood/plastic/rubber etc the same height as the standoffs and place it under the motherboard.

LOL Jap, look at the images and u will see that i did put supports unde them.

You read my mind completly


----------



## OlliiillO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeekMan* 
So, OlliillO...

What BSEL mod did you do to your E8400? If so, what did you do?

Hey sorry about the double post but idk how to quote twice for one reply...

Anywho here are some pics of my processor and the mods.
However,I just did some googleing on your motherboard and im not too sure if it will even work.But,who knows it may work just fine.My board supports a stock 1333 fsb at max.When I did the mod it worked but in my bios it read(after setting all the defaults) 1431.7.Showing that all it could accept was 1431.7 of the new 1600 fsb.
This mod is ONLY for 1333 fsb being modded to a 1600 fsb.

*changes fsb from 1333 to 1600 lol*

Goodluck man and reply back to show us how it goes!


----------



## Ang

1st post







.

Ok so I have never really OC'ed before (never had a need) and my friend told me to look up this mod. He has a Q6600 so his process he told me is different.

On an older computer I have with an E2180 and Intel D945GCCR motherboard:

http://www.intel.com/products/mother...Gccr/index.htm

I want to do the BSEL mod. But since it doesn't support 1066 (or so it says) does that mean I am stuck at 2.0GHz with the processor and motherboard combo? Is there anything else I can do besides the BSEL mod to overclock at least a little bit? I was aiming for 2.4-2.5 GHz at least.

Thanks in Advance...

And Japan-

Good article







.


----------



## japan1

Welcome to the forum ang









That board says it only supports 800mhz fsb's, but the intel 945 chipset its based on supports 1066 so it might work. If not your only other option is to overclocking manually in the bios if it allows it. It wouldn't hurt to try it though, you might be lucky


----------



## Ang

LOL. I wish Intel Motherboard would let me have settings to Overclock the CPU... but alas, there is not.

And that's where I was confused was that the Intel 945 chipset supported 1066, and I was going to buy a Quad Core for this motherboard.. but the specs of this motherboard only say 800.

Theoretically, what is the worst that can happen if I up teh processor to 1066, and the motherboard doesn't take it?

Off topic: I love small form factor PC's







(I see your microfly MX6.) I have coolermaster elite 340, and my girlfriend has Thermaltake LanBox Lite.


----------



## japan1

The worst that can happen is that it won't boot, or it will boot just at normal speeds.

I'm hopefully going to get a CM 340 for my next build, mATX boards rock


----------



## Ang

Do you know what kind of store you can pick up Copper Tape at? And as to regards to price, what is cheaper? Copper Tape or Conductive Pen. I saw a conductive pen at Fry's yesterday for about 17.99.

If you have a Fry's near you the Coolermast Elite 340 has it at a normal price of 34.99. Best 34.99 I've spent on a case ever. Fits 2x120mm fans and 1 80mm! (I've modded mine, so there is no side 80mm fan, but I shoved one in the harddrive bracket







.) And it also fit my Tuniq Tower!


----------



## japan1

I can't really help you about finding pens/tape as I live in the UK, but I use a circuit writer which I got from amazon.


----------



## Ang

I guess you wouldn't have a Fry's near you to pick up that case then haha







...

Would you by any chance know what kind of store would carry copper tape? Hardware store? Computer store?

And also, how do I go about taking the IHS off? And does it attach back together easily?

Edit: Wait for the 800-> 1066 mod I don't need to take it off.. this is all on the bottom of the chip where the pins go into the sockets right?

Edit 2: and does VID Mod increase clockspeed ? Or just the voltage going to the processor to be able to increase the clockspeed through another method.


----------



## japan1

A hardware store would be your best bet for copper tape. As for removing the IHS, here's a thread with it explained. But once its off you can't put it back on, IMO you should just lap your processor if you want better cooling


----------



## Ang

Wait, so to do these mods, I do it on the part of the processor that goes INTO the motherboard.. not the part underneath the IHS?

and does VID Mod increase clockspeed ? Or just the voltage going to the processor to be able to increase the clockspeed through another method.


----------



## japan1

The mod is not underneath the IHS, on the gold pins on the side that goes into the motherboard. And yes the VID mod just increases voltage so you can get higher clockspeeds


----------



## Diablooo

Hey Guys

I'm pretty new at this, but i think ive got some of it figured out alright, but i wanted to ask for some help--

I have successfully done the 1066 bsel mod to my e4700, but i havent been able to get it to go all the way to 1333--

I'm working w/ an intel DG31PR mobo, which doesnt allow bios overclocking, but which is supposed to support 1333 mhz fsb speeds....

I tried the 1333 mod both by itself and with both of the different vid mods and any way i've done it it won't boot. I'm using copper tape, and as i said i got it into 1066 no prob.... Just wondering why this might not work out

I'm running osx86 on it (leopard) but that shouldnt have anything to do with the overclock--- however i did notice that in the system profiler, although it says that the processor speed is 3.47ghz, the bus speed still says 800mhz, so thats kind of confusing but for the time being I was ignoring it

any thoughts?


----------



## japan1

Welcom Diablooo









I think the main reason the 1333 mod isn't work is that the E4700 has a 13x multi, so 333x13=4.3Ghz. To get those speeds on a an E4xxx you will need much more vcore, probably over 1.55 and at least water cooling.


----------



## Diablooo

Huh, I see. is it possible/safe to push it that high?

Maybe this was a fluke, but at one point I had done the 1.4v vid mod with the 1066 bsel mod, and it seemed like the processor was much less stable than when I just left it at 1066 w/ no vid mod-- just a curiosity

thanks


----------



## freeloader1969

I have 7200 C2D that's running on a Dell Inspiron 530. I can mod the CPU to run at a 333mhz FSB (3.16ghz from factory 2.53ghz) but it fails stress tests within 10 mins or so. Of course the BIOS has no voltage options at all. I've looked at the Intel papers for the processor and found out the following...

My stock voltage is 1.025 which is represented as...
(Going from left to right, starting at Vid 7 and going down to Vid 0)
01011110

to go up to a voltage of 1.05 I need the following...

01011010

So essentially only Vid 2 has to be changed from a 1 to a 0. Should I insulate Vid 2 with tape to go from a 1 to 0 or should I join Vid 2 (1) to Vid 0 (0) with a conductive pen to make the connection? Or should I join Vid 2 to the Vss pin right above it to pull it down to 0?


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freeloader1969* 
I have 7200 C2D that's running on a Dell Inspiron 530. I can mod the CPU to run at a 333mhz FSB (3.16ghz from factory 2.53ghz) but it fails stress tests within 10 mins or so. Of course the BIOS has no voltage options at all. I've looked at the Intel papers for the processor and found out the following...

My stock voltage is 1.025 which is represented as...
(Going from left to right, starting at Vid 7 and going down to Vid 0)
01011110

to go up to a voltage of 1.05 I need the following...

01011010

So essentially only Vid 2 has to be changed from a 1 to a 0. Should I insulate Vid 2 with tape to go from a 1 to 0 or should I join Vid 2 (1) to Vid 0 (0) with a conductive pen to make the connection? Or should I join Vid 2 to the Vss pin right above it to pull it down to 0?

I would personally I would use the conductive pen option, failing that try the others.


----------



## nibbles262001

Plus rep, some old school overclocking.
need to get me a one of those chips I got a few old boards that I could have some fun with.


----------



## eflyguy

If I'm already at 333 FSB, can I do anything with my Xeon E5405 @ 2.00GHz? (stock 333x6). Everything here seems to have to do with jumping from 400 to 533, I want to get to 400 (I think? .. or will 533 work?)
..a

(edit - addded cpu-z screen shot) - this is not my sig system, btw - it's a Dell with a standard BIOS..


----------



## eflyguy

Well, I found a great page with all the frequency combinations - all have to do is pull bsel1 high, which may be possible by simply insulating that pin.

However, when I pulled the CPU, I found that the pin layout was different - turns out this is a socket 771! Searched around and found another site with pictures of the xeon processor BSEL pins - covering what is labeled as bsel1 (to go from 333 to 400) didn't work, though - the system wouldn't boot. Don't know if that's because the mod itself didn't work or the MB won't boot with the chip set to 400. Need to research that a bit..
..a


----------



## dlmmist

Thank You for the post. I did the BSEL on my Dell Vostro 200 that has a E2160 CPU and it seems to have worked. I do have a question when I check CPU-Z the Core Voltage is now 1.168 to 1.280 it changes before the BSEL it was at 1.3 also the Core Speed changes from 1596.1 to 2394.0 and the Multiplier changes from x6.0 to x9.0 is this ok? The Bus Speed stays at 266.0 MHz and the Rated FSB stays at 1064.0 MHz. So I think it's working but not sure why the voltage went down and the core speed keeps changing. I do see a difference in my computer seems faster and the windows vista score went from 4.5 to 5.3. I have a P35/G33/G31 motherboard chipset I was thinking about trying to go to 333 MHz but not sure if I could. The temp's in Core Temp are good 27C I don't think it went up at all, at full load it only gets to 41C.

Dell Vostro 200
Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit
Intel E2160 Dual Core 1.8 GHz Conroe
4 Gig's PC2 5300 333 MHz
ATI HD 2600XT 256
Raid 0 2 X 160Gig hard drives (Had to update the BIOS for my Raid controller ICH9 to get Raid 0)


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dlmmist* 
Thank You for the post. I did the BSEL on my Dell Vostro 200 that has a E2160 CPU and it seems to have worked. I do have a question when I check CPU-Z the Core Voltage is now 1.168 to 1.280 it changes before the BSEL it was at 1.3 also the Core Speed changes from 1596.1 to 2394.0 and the Multiplier changes from x6.0 to x9.0 is this ok? The Bus Speed stays at 266.0 MHz and the Rated FSB stays at 1064.0 MHz. So I think it's working but not sure why the voltage went down and the core speed keeps changing. I do see a difference in my computer seems faster and the windows vista score went from 4.5 to 5.3. I have a P35/G33/G31 motherboard chipset I was thinking about trying to go to 333 MHz but not sure if I could. The temp's in Core Temp are good 27C I don't think it went up at all, at full load it only gets to 41C.

Dell Vostro 200
Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit
Intel E2160 Dual Core 1.8 GHz Conroe
4 Gig's PC2 5300 333 MHz
ATI HD 2600XT 256
Raid 0 2 X 160Gig hard drives (Had to update the BIOS for my Raid controller ICH9 to get Raid 0)

Your processor's speed is dropping when its not being used to save power, go into your bios and disable these options If you have them:

Intel speedstep
C1E
EIST

That should make your processor run at 2.4Ghz with 9x multi constantly


----------



## dlmmist

I looked in the BIOS but no luck. So is it a waist of time to even do the BSEL for my Dell? I was really hopeing to try to go from 266 to 333 today. Would it be better because of my BIOS to do the VID Mod and not the BSEL?


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dlmmist* 
I looked in the BIOS but no luck. So is it a waist of time to even do the BSEL for my Dell? I was really hopeing to try to go from 266 to 333 today. Would it be better because of my BIOS to do the VID Mod and not the BSEL?

It doesn't matter if you can't find the options in the bios, all it means is that when your processor is not being used it runs at a lower frequency. But when you start using your CPU (for example playing a game) it will run at full speed which is 2.4ghz in your case. Go ahead and do the 1333 mod, run a stress test like orthos and if you pass you don't need to do a VID mod, if it fails then do the 1.4v mod.


----------



## eflyguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eflyguy*


However, when I pulled the CPU, I found that the pin layout was different - turns out this is a socket 771! Searched around and found another site with pictures of the xeon processor BSEL pins - covering what is labeled as bsel1 (to go from 333 to 400) didn't work, though - the system wouldn't boot. Don't know if that's because the mod itself didn't work or the MB won't boot with the chip set to 400. Need to research that a bit..
..a


Any suggestions? I've struck out searching the web..
..a


----------



## Josh8178

Heya there guys! This mod sounds awesome and I'm going to try it when my Conductive Paint arrives. I was just wondering if i'd need a new mobo though, as mine is a Gigabyte 945GCM-S2C and I realise the mod doesn't work on most Gigabyte boards, but is there any chance it would work with mine or shall i scrap it? anyone else had experience with this board?

Btw I've got an E2180 already OC'd to 2.60Ghz but I can't go any higher because of an FSB wall of 266







so I thought if i did the 1066 mod I could reach 3Ghz maybe









Thanks, The Josho.


----------



## Tricky

Interesting! Good guide, +rep to you sir.

edit: What tools are required for this..


----------



## japan1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Josh8178*


Heya there guys! This mod sounds awesome and I'm going to try it when my Conductive Paint arrives. I was just wondering if i'd need a new mobo though, as mine is a Gigabyte 945GCM-S2C and I realise the mod doesn't work on most Gigabyte boards, but is there any chance it would work with mine or shall i scrap it? anyone else had experience with this board?

Btw I've got an E2180 already OC'd to 2.60Ghz but I can't go any higher because of an FSB wall of 266







so I thought if i did the 1066 mod I could reach 3Ghz maybe









Thanks, The Josho.


I'm not sure about that board, the mods definately won't work on newer P35 gigabyte boards but the 945 chipset is older so it might.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tricky*


Interesting! Good guide, +rep to you sir.

edit: What tools are required for this..


Conductive ink pen or copper tape

Electrical tape is also useful


----------



## Josh8178

Thanks man =D

I'll post my results tommorow if my Arctic Silver and Conductive paint arrives


----------



## BTBlomberg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diablooo*


Hey Guys

I'm pretty new at this, but i think ive got some of it figured out alright, but i wanted to ask for some help--

I have successfully done the 1066 bsel mod to my e4700, but i havent been able to get it to go all the way to 1333--

I'm working w/ an intel DG31PR mobo, which doesnt allow bios overclocking, but which is supposed to support 1333 mhz fsb speeds....

I tried the 1333 mod both by itself and with both of the different vid mods and any way i've done it it won't boot. I'm using copper tape, and as i said i got it into 1066 no prob.... Just wondering why this might not work out

I'm running osx86 on it (leopard) but that shouldnt have anything to do with the overclock--- however i did notice that in the system profiler, although it says that the processor speed is 3.47ghz, the bus speed still says 800mhz, so thats kind of confusing but for the time being I was ignoring it

any thoughts?


Diablooo,

I am also running a Hackintosh on a Gateway GT5408. I have the E4300 at 2.4 GHz (800 to 1066 fsb) with the BSEL mod using windshield defogger repair kit copper paint. Stock fan keeps it nearly as cool as it was before mod.

Anyway, Apple's System Profiler is not a good thing to look at as far as judging your overclocking. I believe Apple has it looking at some string on the CPU and does not look at the actual bus for the speed. In Vista (it shipped with it) CPU-Z shows 2.4 GHz and 1.33 MHz FSB, but System Profile from Apple says the clock speed is 4 GHz and FSB is 800. Despite this "About This Mac" shows it as 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo.

I was looking to grab a Q6600 for this machine, but intel's specs seam to indicate that it will not work for the 945G / ICH7-DH combo this Intel ViiV MB has. Also, it's only rated for FSB speeds of 533, 800 and 1033 so if it worked in the MB I doubt I could BSEL mod it and the MB like it. Been looking at the E4700 instead so it's nice to see you getting it above 3.35 GHz. I would take that. Shoot I am happy with my $350 Hack Mac Pro, but more speed is always better, right.

So my word to you is don't trust Apple System Profiler after you Mod. It's just does not know what to do with it.


----------



## Josh8178

It worked guys! I got it to 3.20Ghz after the BSEL mod to 266!!!









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=406060

Do you think 64C is an OK max temp? im running the vCore now at 1.408v for stability in orthos (6 hours now)


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Does this 1066 -> 1333 mod work? It seems easier than connecting the two pins.










Totally forgot about this thread. Here's an update on my experience about this mod. It didn't change the start up fsb to 1333, however, it locked the ram:fsb ratio to 1:1 for my board. I used to be able to change it with the jumpers, now they do nothing. But I didn't remove the mod as it doesn't seem to have any adverse effect.


----------



## japan1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Josh8178*


It worked guys! I got it to 3.20Ghz after the BSEL mod to 266!!!









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=406060

Do you think 64C is an OK max temp? im running the vCore now at 1.408v for stability in orthos (6 hours now)


Nice OC







I think the limit for E2180's is 72 degrees, so 64 is ok. Although it wouldn't be a bad idea to invest in a new cooler.


----------



## CSU_ComputerMajor

i wanna do this mod tomorrow but can't find any copper tape or conductive pens...can i use like aluminum foil to connect the pins since it conducts electricity???


----------



## japan1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CSU_ComputerMajor*


i wanna do this mod tomorrow but can't find any copper tape or conductive pens...can i use like aluminum foil to connect the pins since it conducts electricity???


It can be done with foil, just carefully cut some out and with a tiny amount of glue stick it to your processor. I've never used foil myself but others have and its had mixed results.


----------



## CSU_ComputerMajor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *japan1*


It can be done with foil, just carefully cut some out and with a tiny amount of glue stick it to your processor. I've never used foil myself but others have and its had mixed results.


mixed results as in.....dead cpu?? that'd suck.....what else besides foil could i use???


----------



## japan1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CSU_ComputerMajor*


mixed results as in.....dead cpu?? that'd suck.....what else besides foil could i use???


Mixed results more in just not working lol







Very thin wire can be used but you'd have to glue the ends of the wires to the pins on the CPU.


----------



## MuNcHeR23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CSU_ComputerMajor*


mixed results as in.....dead cpu?? that'd suck.....what else besides foil could i use???


Unless you conntect the wrong pins, a dead cpu has rarely ever happened with this mod.. As I think about it, I don't think I've ever read where anyone killed the cpu doing this mod..

A defogger kit from your local auto store would do, but that will cost a lot more than copper tape or a pen..


----------



## Josh8178

Hey again! I downclocked my CPU to 3000Mhz for stability and to decrease the temperature somewhat.

Check out the screenie! 3Ghz @ 1.31V!


----------



## CSU_ComputerMajor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MuNcHeR23*


Unless you conntect the wrong pins, a dead cpu has rarely ever happened with this mod.. As I think about it, I don't think I've ever read where anyone killed the cpu doing this mod..

A defogger kit from your local auto store would do, but that will cost a lot more than copper tape or a pen..


whats a defogger kit? and what should i use to connect the thin wire between pins? also..how thin are we talking??


----------



## Andr3az

I think ill try the 800>1066 mod with aluminum foil, because copper tape is ~25$ here and no-one i know has it









Gonna do the mod when I get some time and thermal paste.

If it works then ill get from 1600 to 2132 mhz. Too bad my mobo doesn't support 1333 FSB.


----------



## My arms stuck

Are there any recommended motherboards for this mod? I will be using a E2180 if that makes any difference, although that can be changed if anyone knows of a killer setup or anything like that.


----------



## japan1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *My arms stuck*


Are there any recommended motherboards for this mod? I will be using a E2180 if that makes any difference, although that can be changed if anyone knows of a killer setup or anything like that.


The mod has worked on every motherboard I've tried aside from the Gigabyte p35-ds3l, which has good overclocking features so it isn't really a problem. Just avoid intel's 945 chipset







Also the E2200 & E2220 wouldn't be a bad to go for as they have 11x/12x multis.


----------



## killfacescr

I've seen some discussion on another forum where people just INSIST that the 1066>1333 mod doesn't ACTUALLY increase system performance, it instead only "tricks" the computer into thinking the FSB is running faster. I'm assuming based on the discussion here (and I trust here more







) that that is false.

Just to settle my newb nerves, however...there are ACTUAL performance gains to be gotten out of a BSEL mod, correct? Also, will these performance gains theorhetically differ based on the material used to perform the mod (conductive ink, copper tape)?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killfacescr* 
...Also, will these performance gains theoretically differ based on the material used to perform the mod (conductive ink, copper tape)?

No


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killfacescr* 
I've seen some discussion on another forum where people just INSIST that the 1066>1333 mod doesn't ACTUALLY increase system performance, it instead only "tricks" the computer into thinking the FSB is running faster. I'm assuming based on the discussion here (and I trust here more







) that that is false.

Just to settle my newb nerves, however...there are ACTUAL performance gains to be gotten out of a BSEL mod, correct? Also, will these performance gains theorhetically differ based on the material used to perform the mod (conductive ink, copper tape)?

There are performance gains, its the same as overclocking from 1066 to 1333. Run a benchmark at both settings and you will definately see an improvement. My superpi times at 1066 on my E2160 were 25s, and 1333 they were 21s (1M). It doesn't matter what you use for the mod, they all have the same effect.


----------



## killfacescr

Thanks guys. This forum rocks.


----------



## mconway

I'm putting togeter a Vostro 200/E2180 for a friend and decided to try the 1066 BSEL mod. The first time the mod never took. The second time I was more careful and let the conductive ink dry for about 4 hours (I'm using an MG Chemicals silver pen). I just booted up the second time and the CPU is still at 2GHz. I've attached a few pics to show what I did. Any advice on getting this chip at 2.66GHz. TIA.




Duh. You can disregard. The BIOS was reporting 2GHz. I was in the middle of getting rid of Vista and installing MCE and never had the chance to check what Windows was reporting. Just finished the install and XP is showing 2.66Ghz. All is good now


----------



## killfacescr

Performed the BSEL mod this weekend on a Q6700. The first time I did it, Windows kept crashing halfway through startup. So I performed the 1.4 VID mod, thinking it might solve the problem. Sure enough, I now start up fine. CPU-Z reports my FSB at 1333, BUT...CPU-Z is still reporting a voltage of 1.163??? So did the VID mod take? And secondly, why, is the CPU configuration different in the diagrams for the BSEL mod and the VID mod on page 1 of this thread (the corner arrow is in different place), if these were both done on the same CPU?


----------



## japan1

CPU-Z will be reading your voltage lower as speedstep will be on, so your processor will lower its speed and voltage to save power when it isn't being used. And the CPU some of the CPU diagrams are as if you were looking from the top, the others are as if you were looking from the bottom


----------



## killfacescr

Alright, bear in mind that I am a total newb and that this is my first OC experiment...but WHY would any of those diagrams be drawn from the BOTTOM view??? It's not like I can connect any pins that way, right?


----------



## killfacescr

And also, if the diagram of the VID mod is meant to be viewed from the BOTTOM of the chip (i.e. inverted to normal view?), shouldn't the connected pins be in the upper RIGHT-HAND corner of the chip as viewed from the BSEL mod angle? Because in the PHOTO of the VID mod, the connected pins are in the upper LEFT-hand corner, i.e. what looks like a literal interpretation of the diagram. Mass confusion is reigning in my head.


----------



## jimmyduh

sorry i am a terrible noob. can BSEl and Vid mod be done on Prescot? i amean I am using a P4 2.6mhz or 506j?


----------



## nemesis975

will this work on my pentium d and make it 1066??


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemesis975* 
will this work on my pentium d and make it 1066??

I tried it a couple of months ago on a PD, and it didn't work. And if it did work, D 950 has 17x multi? That would give you 4.5GHz, which wouldn't be stable without a lot of voltage and very good cooling.


----------



## nemesis975

Quote:


Originally Posted by *japan1* 
I tried it a couple of months ago on a PD, and it didn't work. And if it did work, D 950 has 17x multi? That would give you 4.5GHz, which wouldn't be stable without a lot of voltage and very good cooling.

Whats he limit on pentium d for voltage and i have a water cooling setup


----------



## faizanbrohi

hello , i have a DG31PR Mobo , E2180 and i have successfully done the 1066 mod , however when doing the 1333 mod , it boots up but restarts and is so unstable that it restarts and then no display , then after some time you can boot it up again , have also done the vid mod and it also boots up but windows won't start and it restarts and then hangs .

So my question is , is it the problem with power supply or cooling , because the vid that i see for 1066 mod is 1.2V in both bios and cpu-z . It can be cooling also because i am using the stock fan.


----------



## ArchCorsair

Wow! Really nice guide man


----------



## killfacescr

Um...VERY strange problem with this mod. I just installed a new CPU cooler (see specs, it's the Xigmatek), applied a new, very thin layer of Arctic Silver 5 when I did so. And suddenly, I've LOST my BSEL mod! My processor went back down to 1066 from a solid 1333. What in the blue hell could possibly have caused this?


----------



## japan1

Sounds strange, all I can think of is that the fitting of the new cooler might have broken the connection between the pins somehow. Try taking out the CPU and re-doing the connection.


----------



## killfacescr

How bizarre. I removed the cooler and took out the CPU, and found that a tiny glob of the Arctic Silver had leaked down onto one of the pins, which must have somehow disrupted my mod. I did not anticipate how goopy that stuff was going to be.


----------



## Johnny Utah

I breathed some new life into a buddy of mine's dell e520. got him an 8800gt, e4700 and another 2gigs of ram to go along with his 1. It's a lot better than his 2.8Ghz Pentium D and integrated video.









Amazing how much the PD bottle-necked this system in games. well worth the <$200 investment.

one problem I noticed is I assume this motherboard just can't output the correct voltage. I did the 1.45v mod but cpu-z never reports anything over 1.35. I'm thinking it's the dell mobo but i'll have to look into it. I doubt this thing would boot at stock voltage so I'm pretty sure it's just an error in reporting the actual voltage.


----------



## japan1

Looks like the CPU is running at 1.45v, like you said its unlikely it could do that on stock vcore. If nothing reads to voltage right (nothing in bios?) remove the mod and see if its stable, if not, then the volt mod worked


----------



## HOO-MAN?

the damn defogger paint keeps seeping beneath the electrical tape, i cant seem to get a clean line...any suggestions on how to tape off the area more effectively? Also, how can the coper tape be be cut so finely? even my exacto cant cut it that small. Any suggestions/tips are greatly appreciated


----------



## divid3d

So I attempted both the 1.41 VID mod and the 1066 BSEL mod at the same time. When I turned on the computer, it wouldn't POST up. So I took off the VID mod and left the BSEL mod there, and it still didn't work. What could have been the problem?


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *divid3d* 
So I attempted both the 1.41 VID mod and the 1066 BSEL mod at the same time. When I turned on the computer, it wouldn't POST up. So I took off the VID mod and left the BSEL mod there, and it still didn't work. What could have been the problem?

Its possible your motherboard may not support BSEL mods, or you may need the 1.45v VID mod. Try resetting your CMOS after doing the mod as well.


----------



## divid3d

er..... how would I reset the CMOS?


----------



## japan1

Have a look in your motherboard manual, there should be 2 pins you need to put a jumper on to reset it.


----------



## divid3d

How would I cover up a pin, if I don't have copper tape?


----------



## japan1

Copper tape is an alternative to conductive ink for connecting pins, not covering them. To cover them use electrical tape, or anything that stops the pin on the motherboard touching the pad on the CPU.


----------



## divid3d

Ooohhh.. thanks, I'm a total nub at this.


----------



## divid3d

would regular masking tape work?


----------



## japan1

Yup masking tape would do fine.


----------



## divid3d

So I did the VCore mod only, and it worked great. Problem is, that I can't OC any higher than 2.4GHz. Any help?


----------



## awdrifter

You probably need to do the 800->1066 fsb pin mod.


----------



## halifax1

Hmm. I'm back in this thread after like a year of being gone.

I have my E2160 BSEL Modded from 800 to 1066, and it defaults to 2.40Ghz, which is good. I have it overclocked to 3.11Ghz right now. I'm having some trouble now getting above 3.11Ghz without my SATA no longer working. I cannot lock my PCI-E in my motherboard, for some reason if I change it from "Auto" to "100", it won't boot, atleast the last time I tried with my last batch of settings before getting to 3.11Ghz, it wouldn't boot.

Would adding the extra line to make it BSEL Modded to 1333 make a difference? I know I could do it and see how it works, and if it doesn't then just remove it, as that's simple, but I'm just asking before I take my ACF7 off, as I had so much trouble getting it onto my board and don't want to remove twice more if I don't need to.

Technically, putting it at 1333 would make it what? 3.0Ghz default instead of 2.40Ghz? If so, would that be easier to get to 3.20Ghz, or would I still be having this SATA problem?


----------



## japan1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


Hmm. I'm back in this thread after like a year of being gone.

I have my E2160 BSEL Modded from 800 to 1066, and it defaults to 2.40Ghz, which is good. I have it overclocked to 3.11Ghz right now. I'm having some trouble now getting above 3.11Ghz without my SATA no longer working. I cannot lock my PCI-E in my motherboard, for some reason if I change it from "Auto" to "100", it won't boot, atleast the last time I tried with my last batch of settings before getting to 3.11Ghz, it wouldn't boot.

Would adding the extra line to make it BSEL Modded to 1333 make a difference? I know I could do it and see how it works, and if it doesn't then just remove it, as that's simple, but I'm just asking before I take my ACF7 off, as I had so much trouble getting it onto my board and don't want to remove twice more if I don't need to.

Technically, putting it at 1333 would make it what? 3.0Ghz default instead of 2.40Ghz? If so, would that be easier to get to 3.20Ghz, or would I still be having this SATA problem?


The SATA problem is linked to your PCI-E speed, the 945 chipset raises the PCI-E speed when it overclocks. So the 1333 mod, if it works will still give you the same problem







If you want to overclock any further you would have to use an IDE hard drive.


----------



## halifax1

Hmm. That's what I had read once before.. So technically, it's off subject from BSEL mod, but currently, if I'm running at 3.11Ghz, does that mean my PCI-E is currently running faster than 100Mhz?

I'm happy with 3.11Ghz, that just seems like so a close difference to suddenly cause my SATA to stop working.


----------



## japan1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


Hmm. That's what I had read once before.. So technically, it's off subject from BSEL mod, but currently, if I'm running at 3.11Ghz, does that mean my PCI-E is currently running faster than 100Mhz?

I'm happy with 3.11Ghz, that just seems like so a close difference to suddenly cause my SATA to stop working.


The 945 chipset automatically raises the PCI-E to 115MHz when running a CPU with 1333 FSB. Your E2160 is a little over 1333 so it will probably be around 120Mhz.


----------



## halifax1

Would I be able to manually change it to say 110 or so? Or would that cause more problems with my OC?


----------



## headman

nice Bsel-mod guide! 
i'll use it this cheap mobos that cant overclock 8)

thanks!


----------



## LinuxGod

I tried this mod, and am having problems, I hope someone can help...

I have a DELL Inspiron 530s with a E4600 CPU @ 800Mhz bus speed. When I did the mod, for the 1066 bus speed, I also went ahead and did the vid mod for 1.4v. When booting, it goes through POST just fine, then when loading windows (I am dual booting Vista and XP) as it's booting and tries loading ACPI drivers, it reboots, on both XP and Vista.

Any suggestions?


----------



## LinuxGod

NOTE: After some investigation, neither the BIOS, nor the clock generator can be changed on my motherboard. I tried the BSEL mod to no avail. it just goes through POST and does a continuous reboot.

Well, I guess it's fast enough for now....

Ooops, I should bite my tongue!


----------



## pinancas

Hello, I'm new to these forums, I have an Intel Pentium 4 630 3GHz 800 fsb, and I want to do this mod, you can tell me how to do it. Greetings and thanks


----------



## labu01wx

Hello!
Can somebody give me some information about 45nm c2d vidmodding?
Because i have an asrock 4coredual sata2 motherboard (with via pt880 chipset) and an E5200 cpu, but i can't modify the corevoltage. Let that write like that who tried it already or who know it well.
Thanks a lot for who help me.


----------



## Rab1t_K1ll3r^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Donovantys* 
The abit i45c doesn't support bios overclocking, so i have to do it in window, is there any good overclocking software you can recommend.. thanks alot


clockgen my friend


----------



## cas27

Hi,

after finding out that my Wolfdale 1333-667 R2.0 board wouldn't support any overclocking over 2.95GHz stable with BIOS settings i found the informations about VID and BSEL mods.

Because i don't want to afford a 25 Euro conductive pen nor a 6 Euro silver ink i decided to use normal kitchen tinfoil to shortcut the pins on my E5200.
(Indeed i had no time to get the ink)

First i made the 800=>1066 BSEL mod and was able to run 3.1 stable.
I tried a lot to get higher but nothing works.

So i had to raise the core voltage.
(My default core voltage was set at 1,225V)

I decided to try 1,325V because i only had to connect 2 pins (VID4 to VSS).
At first i thought i only could achieve this connection with ink.
But than later the day (stores were closed) i was bored and so i tried to cut a tiny piece of tinfoil and fix them whit tinier pieces of tape.
Whit this little structures and my shaking fingers i can tell you how hard this was. (NO FUN at all!)

At the end i managed it to fix the foil over the pins and the tape between holding the tinfoil in place...

Because the tiny structures i made a picture with my camera to prove if the foil only connects VID4 and VSS and does not touch other pins and if the tape doesen't cover other pins around.
You Ã*re not able to see this only with your eyes.

But you can see it on the image here:

This preview image nearly has 1:1 size.

It gives you an istant thrill to power on your PC while hoping no flames will raise out of the socket.









With this modification i'm now able to run 3.41 @ 1,325V stable.
For security reasons i run the system "only" @ 3.333.
As you can see at the image below voltage drops down to 1,296 volt because of 100% load.




I do not recommend to use tinfoil because of the high risk that the tape will move if you put your cpu in the socket!

But if you like the thrill i recommend to use a double layer (fold it) of tinfoil to lower the resistor.

Thanx to:

jcmarfilph (for the aluminiumtape idea)
http://www.tipidpc.com/viewtopic.php?tid=98439&page=1

Imperious (posts E5200 info)
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=2932549

and japan1


----------



## dasparx

Schweet, so it does work on the E5X00 Series? woo-lah, imma buy a E5200 then


----------



## Andr3az

I used tin foil myself too, it was really hard to get it in place right. I used paper glue to connect the tinfoil to my CPU.


----------



## Donovantys

is there a 1600 mod for E21xx


----------



## Donovantys

will the 1333fsb mod work on E5200 to make it to 4ghz


----------



## Stig 0

I want to do the BSEL Mod But I have an E2180 and a Giagbyte GA-945GCM-S2C Will it work ????? Truely Soory I am new And This Therad Is really Long


----------



## japan1

Stig 0 said:


> I want to do the BSEL Mod But I have an E2180 and a Giagbyte GA-945GCM-S2C Will it work ????? Truely Soory I am new And This Therad Is really Long[/QUO
> 
> The 1066 mod will work, but you will have to manually overclock from there


----------



## Stig 0

QUOTE=Stig 0;5059259]I want to do the BSEL Mod But I have an E2180 and a *Giagbyte GA-945GCM-S2C* Will it work ????? Truely Soory I am new And This Therad Is really Long[/QUOTE}

QUOTE=Stig 0;5059259]The 1066 mod will work, but you will have to manually overclock from there







[/QUOTE]

What do you mean by that ??

Will i be able to clock Higer or Will it be the same Clock Speed That i have know (2.6ghz) but with a fsb of 1066.

Or will i be able to clock higer like some were near (3.0ghz)


----------



## RomeoOG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Does this 1066 -> 1333 mod work? It seems easier than connecting the two pins.









I Just try this on my Dell Inspiron 530 and I can tell you Yes it does work...


----------



## bartx

Anyone tested 533 to 800 mod from this page - http://www.tipidpc.com/viewtopic.php?tid=98439&page=1 ? I have Celeron 347 and Biostar TP45 HP mobo and I want to do vid mod and bsel mod, maybe this cpu can boot with 4,6ghz


----------



## danthebangerboy

Sorry to be a pain if this question has already been answered but i had a read through all the pages and couldn't see any specific mention of this cpu. Does anybody know which pins i need to bridge for my p4 2.53ghz (socket478)

This is what cpuz says about my cpu, if it helps.


----------



## Donovantys

can mod Q6600 to 1600fsb
can mod E5200 to 1333fsb

Any help would be nice

Thank You


----------



## Donovantys

How to mod Q6600 with 1066fsb to 1600fsb..
any guide please..

Thank you


----------



## japan1

I havn't seen any confirmed 1600 mods working with a Q6600, and you would need a board that supports 1600 FSB.

Check back a page for info on E5200

@danthedangerboy Sorry I've never tried BSEL'ing a S478 CPU, I think it is possible but much more difficult.


----------



## Donovantys

E5200 is a 800fsb chip ..so the 800fsb>1333fsb mod will work also rite

Thank you


----------



## ultralord910

I'm planning to buy a E2200 and BSEL mod it to 2.93Ghz, I'm wondering whether I need a VID mod as well for this CPU to run at this frequency. If I do, should I perform the 1.4v or 1.45v mod.

Note my motherboard does not support any overclocking so there is no bios setting to adjust the volts.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultralord910* 
I'm planning to buy a E2200 and BSEL mod it to 2.93Ghz, I'm wondering whether I need a VID mod as well for this CPU to run at this frequency. If I do, should I perform the 1.4v or 1.45v mod.

Note my motherboard does not support any overclocking so there is no bios setting to adjust the volts.

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Do the BSEL mod, then stress test with orthos/prime95 or whatever takes your fancy. If it fails the stress test, you need to do a VID mod. Do the 1.4v first, stress test again and if it fails again (quite unlikely) do the 1.45v mod.

I'm sure an E2200 can do 2.93GHz on stock volts


----------



## ultralord910

Ok, thanks a lot


----------



## Donovantys

any help please,,cos iam chosing between Q6600 and QX6800 right now to buy


----------



## Donovantys

I have Q8200 now....is there any mod will work for me


----------



## WizzardOfWar

where can I find conductive ink? Ive tried looking at radio shack and local hardware stores and haven't found a thing. By the way i have a Celeron E1200 and I would like to mod it to at least 1066mhz. is there any other way i can do this mod?


----------



## D.J.S.

Great thread Japan1 , teaching the BSEL's niiiice , great layout also.

To Wizzard and any others in this thread looking for a conductive ink.

Almost every car parts store sells a small vile of copper paint called
defroster grid repair ink. you can paint it on and it dries a FLAT copper circuit.

Most other methods are thicker and may damage your sockets pins
I typically get 10 BSEL mods per 10 dollar thing. and its very easy to work with and removes with only a toothpick scrape


----------



## D.J.S.

Also BSEL from one fsb to the next is easy , but jumping from 800 - 1066 -1333 is not
and requires some intricate work doubling up on pads


----------



## WizzardOfWar

cool thanks! +rep


----------



## WizzardOfWar

ok so I went to kragens and got a defogger repair kit. but im not 100% sure what to do, can i get some help?


----------



## japan1

You should have a vile type thing of liquid. Cover the pins on the CPU that don't need ink on, check the diagrams for which pins need connecting. Then just paint the defogger stuff on, wait a few minutes and take the tape off; Job done. I'll find some pics for ya

Here
And thats what it should look like when done


----------



## WizzardOfWar

there is also a small packet of gold colored stuff, do I need to use it?


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WizzardOfWar* 
there is also a small packet of gold colored stuff, do I need to use it?

Don't think so, just the conductive ink in the vile.


----------



## WizzardOfWar

ok im all donw, i think. how long do i need to let it dry? 10 min?


----------



## WizzardOfWar

ok i put the cpu in and nothings diffrent. what did i do wrong?


----------



## WizzardOfWar

and now ive killed my computer. i have tried both cpus and it wont start up.


----------



## Noppa82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WizzardOfWar* 
and now ive killed my computer. i have tried both cpus and it wont start up.






























Ur CPU is fine, it wont start up if the mod is wrong, those mods didint work for me but this one did 800-1333
http://inlinethumb42.webshots.com/40...600x600Q85.jpg

Oh yeah and if u remove the mod clean ur CPU good with some nail removing thing.. my cpu didint start ether before i cleaned it up!

And here is the shot to prove it that it works on asrock 1333 (945) mobo.
http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/9...bselmodeb1.jpg


----------



## ultralord910

ok I bought the E2200







, unfortunately, I lost the small brush that came with the defogger kit I bought. I'm wondering what replacement I should use to apply it, does a small paint brush work? Also, I'm wondering whether I need to re-apply the thermal compound each time I take out the CPU.

Help is greatly appreciated


----------



## houseofbugs

Hey guys I have a question. I have a Foxconn 680i and a E7300. Now the board doe not officially support the 45nm cpu's but the bios properly detects them EXCEPT for the VID. If its stock VID is 1.025 and I do the mod to take a 1.325 cpu to 1.4 will i get 1.1 for my stock VID? I can get into windows and its game/bench stable @ 4.0ghz and 1.328v but not orthos stable. If I could push up the voltage slightly it would be perfect. Thanks in advance!

Please let me know.

~Tim


----------



## Stig 0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ultralord910* 
ok I bought the E2200







, unfortunately, I lost the small brush that came with the defogger kit I bought. I'm wondering what replacement I should use to apply it, does a small paint brush work? Also, I'm wondering whether I need to re-apply the thermal compound each time I take out the CPU.

Help is greatly appreciated









IT has To DRY OVER NIGHT !!! Look at your cpu socket and make sure to get the little pieces that might have flaked off in the socket.

I waited an houre and still would come off it has to set over night for it work Infact it is not condictive untill set.


----------



## slurpee1080

i successfully bsel modded my e2180. rep +


----------



## Norway

I diden't see this in the first post so here it is:
Vmod calculator for LGA775 CPU (BSEL)

It isen't mine, it is a german who made it


----------



## rapion125

I have a Pentium D 915 (2.8 GHz, 2x2MB L2 cache, 800MHz FSB). Would the 800->1066 mod work for this processor? My VID is 1.2250.


----------



## Norway

The vmod you get with the vmod calculator will work, I'm certain that there exist bsel mod's for the old Pentium 4 series, but I'm certain if it is the same as on those after core 2 duo came. Search the net for Bsel an Pentium4 and you will find it


----------



## civilsurvey

(I posted this on the Intel board, but did not get a reply. Then I saw this sticky.)

Hello:

I am a new poster with no previous OC experience. I have built one PC and replaced and swapped parts on a bunch of others.

I work at firm that runs AutoCAD (drafting and design software) and we recently purchased five Dell computers with E7400 processors. It is my understanding that Dell MBs generally cannot be OC'd using voltage mods because of a limited bios. I would probably not be interested in the complexities of doing that anyway. What intrigues me is the possibility of what appears to be a simple mod to the pins as shown at the beginning of this sticky.

My question is whether this mod would be a good or bad idea for someone with no OC experience? Is this relatively foolproof? What is the performance increase from 2.8? Would I need to upgrade from the stock air cooling fan? I would definitely start with just one of the boxes and, if successful, move on to the others.

I would appreciate any and all opinions on this and thank you in advance for your comments. Thanks.


----------



## Newbie OC2009

I have had read and can't seam to find if anyone has posted a vid mod for a Q6600 G0 my current core voltage is 1.2. Was wondering if theres a mod for this befor I do the 1333 bsel mod?


----------



## Norway

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Newbie OC2009* 
I have had read and can't seam to find if anyone has posted a vid mod for a Q6600 G0 my current core voltage is 1.2. Was wondering if theres a mod for this befor I do the 1333 bsel mod?

It is the same BSEL mod for all Q6600, the most easy BSEL mod is from 1333Mhz to 1600Mhz, to do that mod you only need a 1x1mm small piece of insulating tape to do it









civilsurvey:
Doing 1066 --> 1333FSB will give you 3163.5Mhz and you will "feel" the diffrense, you need no experience at all becuase this really isen't overclokking, you dosen't need to mix your own BIOS and it is really easy, try it out, if it dosen't work good for you just remove the mod, you can't kill the hardware this way and you dosen't loose your warrenty.

Sorry my bad english, but it get to this point after a little to much beers


----------



## eiamhere69

civilsurvey, the 7400 has a 1066 fsb, with a bsel mod it would be possible to take it to 1333. Depends on whether the motherboard supports this.


----------



## yoosdawg

Hello,

I have a Dell Vostro 200 which has a foxxconn G33 Intel MB.
I was able to successfully perform the FSB mod on my E4300 CPU to go from 1.8ghz to 3.0ghz







. I was wondering however if someone could point out where i might be going wrong with the VID mod. I believe ive done it correctly but the vcore didnt change, it stayed at 1.325.

I have attached 2 images, a whole chip view and a close up of the VID mod.

TIA


----------



## BillG8z

hi,
does anyone know of a bsel for a 478 celly. its a 2.8ghz and its just asking to be overclocked. but its in a board that wont allow OCing. If someone can find a bsel for it that would be great. Thanks


----------



## BillG8z

i think i worked it out, could someone please confirm if this will work? here is diagram of the pins WOuld it work if i just insulated bsel 0? that is pin AD6


----------



## jmsandrsn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yoosdawg* 
Hello,

I have a Dell Vostro 200 which has a foxxconn G33 Intel MB.
I was able to successfully perform the FSB mod on my E4300 CPU to go from 1.8ghz to 3.0ghz







. I was wondering however if someone could point out where i might be going wrong with the VID mod. I believe ive done it correctly but the vcore didnt change, it stayed at 1.325.

I have attached 2 images, a whole chip view and a close up of the VID mod.

TIA

You did the VID mod on the wrong end. With the way it's oriented in the picture you need to connect the pins in the top left rather than top right.


----------



## awdrifter

Did the 800 -> 1066fsb mod on a friend's E2200 tonight, worked great on the EVGA 610i mobo. It was a 1.35VID chip, it was stable at 2.93ghz. The bios was pretty bad, there's not even an option to disable EIST and C1E, but good thing his comp is stable even with EIST and C1E on.


----------



## hardcore8uk

Hi, can you volt mod a P4 Prescott 521 ?, i have a abit I-45C and have to overclock with SETFSB, i can only get 221FSB(2.8Ghz-3.1Ghz) and i think the volts are holding me back.
Default is 1.352V. What speed do you think i could get at 1.4V?, thanks.


----------



## patodoom

Hey Guys..am rly desperate for someone's help
i have an intel dg31pr mobo...and a E6750 intel core 2 duo 2.66GHZ how can i overclocked..can someone give me everythin even the most basic things that i have to do? cause i jst got into the world of overclocking 24 hours ago...and i overclocked my 9800GTX+ to 850/2100/2230,but it didnt work...i read somewhere that a dg31pr mobo isnt oc-able...is that's true?
reply ASAP
thx in advance


----------



## hardcore8uk

"Hey Guys..am rly desperate for someone's help
i have an intel dg31pr mobo...and a E6750 intel core 2 duo 2.66GHZ how can i overclocked..can someone give me everythin even the most basic things that i have to do? cause i jst got into the world of overclocking 24 hours ago...and i overclocked my 9800GTX+ to 850/2100/2230,but it didnt work...i read somewhere that a dg31pr mobo isnt oc-able...is that's true?
reply ASAP
thx in advance "

Try Rivatuner


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *patodoom* 
Hey Guys..am rly desperate for someone's help
i have an intel dg31pr mobo...and a E6750 intel core 2 duo 2.66GHZ how can i overclocked..can someone give me everythin even the most basic things that i have to do? cause i jst got into the world of overclocking 24 hours ago...and i overclocked my 9800GTX+ to 850/2100/2230,but it didnt work...i read somewhere that a dg31pr mobo isnt oc-able...is that's true?
reply ASAP
thx in advance

Quoted from Tom's Hardware.

Quote:

While your CPU is very a capable overclocker, nearly all Intel original motherboards have their BIOS' locked and are unable to overclock.
There was an article a few months back, The Best Overclocking Software, that has a few software solutions you may wish to explore. Odds are, however, you will need a new, non Intel original, motherboard in order to overclock. If you can, exchange your current board for an ASUS or Gigabyte alternative - outlw6669


----------



## Burn

Can anyone confirm/deny any mods on the E6600? Looking to breathe some life into an old chip


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn* 
Can anyone confirm/deny any mods on the E6600? Looking to breathe some life into an old chip









This should bump it up to 1333mhz, used it on an e6600 a while ago and worked fine with stock v.


----------



## SNoverclocker

I have a Dell Vostro 220s with the Intel E7300 processor. I did the BSEL fsb mod (taped the one pin) and it does work. When it boots it shows e7300 @ 2.66ghz but CPU-ID and Sisoft Sandra both report 3.33 Ghz. I was stoked that it seemed rock solid. I ran a complete battery of SANDRA benchmarks before and after the BSEL - it performs right at E8600 levels. I had an issue with Super PI causing system crashes but that turned out to be a Vista/Super PI issues. After listening to music for a while the audio will stop and I get some general "xyz service has stopped responding" (various services, intermittently crashing). I disabled Speedstep and C-State technology in BIOS, even though Vista seemingly ignores this (according to CPU-ID, the multiplier still flucuates along with voltage). I'm guessing I need to bump the vcore but i cannot find the BSEL VID mod for my processor, can anyone help me with a voltage bump for an e7300?

Thanks!


----------



## jmsandrsn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SNoverclocker* 
I have a Dell Vostro 220s with the Intel E7300 processor. I did the BSEL fsb mod (taped the one pin) and it does work. When it boots it shows e7300 @ 2.66ghz but CPU-ID and Sisoft Sandra both report 3.33 Ghz. I was stoked that it seemed rock solid. I ran a complete battery of SANDRA benchmarks before and after the BSEL - it performs right at E8600 levels. I had an issue with Super PI causing system crashes but that turned out to be a Vista/Super PI issues. After listening to music for a while the audio will stop and I get some general "xyz service has stopped responding" (various services, intermittently crashing). I disabled Speedstep and C-State technology in BIOS, even though Vista seemingly ignores this (according to CPU-ID, the multiplier still flucuates along with voltage). I'm guessing I need to bump the vcore but i cannot find the BSEL VID mod for my processor, can anyone help me with a voltage bump for an e7300?

Thanks!

You need to download a program called CoreTemp and tell me what the default VID is for your processor. Please check the VID while it is under load (perhaps while running superpi) because if it is in a resting state it will report a lower VID.

Can you also run 2 instances of Prime95 (or Orthos) and describe the stability. For instance, how long will it run 2 iterations before giving errors.


----------



## totalz

There are rumors about this mod will not work with most of the Gigabyte mb. Can anyone confirm that? I would like to know if anyone get any success with GA965P-DS3P?


----------



## toyopsp

can somebody please confirm or guide us e7xx procie owners on how to vid mod properly? Because I believe it will be unstable no matter what we do if we dont bump the vid up

@ SNoverclocker: so taping the 1 pin works with e7300, so I guess it will work too with e7400?


----------



## faizanbrohi

I just completed a 800->1333 Bsel mod and voltage mod of 1.55V on the e2180 . my only concern is that if there a problem of this over voltage in long run. secondly i am running the ddr3 modules of corsair DHX which are rated at 1600Mhz and 9-9-9-24 at 1.8V at 7-7-7-20 @ 1333Mhz , so is it allright.
the pictures of cpu-z are attached , as for the temprates , at idle i am getting around 48 to 46 and even 50 sometimes , but i am getting a cooler master v8 cooler so no worries about the heating. but i am only worried about the voltage , and i want to take it to 400Mhz fsb when the v8 cooler arrives . so is there a 1333Mhz to 1600Mhz bsel mod. i am using the intel dp45sg extreme edition motherboard , but i will soon get a dx48bt2 motherboard.


----------



## faizanbrohi

here are the pictures


----------



## SLeeZeY

I tried the 800 - 1066 on my E5200, but it did absolutely nothing. I have a look at the underside and noticed the transistors (I'm guessing thats what they are) and arranged completely differently to the ones I looked at on google! So have they redesigned them recently ?


----------



## faizanbrohi

those are not transistors , those are capacitors and resistors , transistors are inside the processor metal casing (hidden). arrangements of those capacitors and resistors vary from model to model , it is absolutely nothing to worry about.
as far as the bsel part , you should use a aluminium tape and cut it as the guide tells. the problem that happens is that the tape has some stickiness which acts as insulator , so you should remove some of the sticky part and then apply the tape.


----------



## faizanbrohi

ahh those ram clocks are not stable , move back to 9-9-9-24 @1.8V @ 1333Mhz as corsair reccomends.


----------



## AliGhanizad

Hello bro, i m a noob in OCing section, first i had a 945gcnl den i sold it coz it didnt hav any ocing features and without any thought i bought the Asus P5kpl-cm Mobo. I overclocked ma cpu wid dis **** but it doesnt hav enuf ram settings so i get in trouble and it also doesnt hav any vcore option. I fell in love with dis bsel mod. But the matter is dat i read somewhere dat dis doesnt work on G31 chipsets and ma mobo is also a G31 chipset so wont dis mod work for me or its jus a myth. Thanx bro.


----------



## japan1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliGhanizad*


Hello bro, i m a noob in OCing section, first i had a 945gcnl den i sold it coz it didnt hav any ocing features and without any thought i bought the Asus P5kpl-cm Mobo. I overclocked ma cpu wid dis **** but it doesnt hav enuf ram settings so i get in trouble and it also doesnt hav any vcore option. I fell in love with dis bsel mod. But the matter is dat i read somewhere dat dis doesnt work on G31 chipsets and ma mobo is also a G31 chipset so wont dis mod work for me or its jus a myth. Thanx bro.


No reason why it wouldn't work, I vaguely remeber someone doing it on a Gigabyte G31 board a while ago and that worked.


----------



## AliGhanizad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *japan1*


No reason why it wouldn't work, I vaguely remeber someone doing it on a Gigabyte G31 board a while ago and that worked.


Awesome bro, u r d man rep++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## AliGhanizad

n hey nw i dont hav a conductive pen or tape handy wid me so i wanted to ask dat can i use a pencil to do dis mod


----------



## Andr3az

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AliGhanizad* 
n hey nw i dont hav a conductive pen or tape handy wid me so i wanted to ask dat can i use a pencil to do dis mod

I dont think that regular pencil will work, but you can try.

Try using tinfoil and glue. Worked for me.


----------



## AliGhanizad

hey bro i jus did dis mod but not in d proper way.
I got a thin piece of wire and den glued it to the stated areas to get from 800 to 1066 mhz but i didnt get successful coz after dat ma pc wud start but nothin wud apear on d screen so i jus removed d wire and nw everytin is ok. So wat u think will dis be d case even if i use a copper/alluminum tape/ conductive pen?


----------



## japan1

The wire could have easily slipped when you put the processor back in its socket, did you try resetting the bios before putting the processor back?


----------



## AliGhanizad

Hmmmm y do u reset the bios and i shud do it buy removin d jumperS?


----------



## totalz

I don't think the fsb mod can apply to any Gigabyte mb, except ones that use 945 chipset!?


----------



## japan1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *totalz*


I don't think the fsb mod can apply to any Gigabyte mb, except ones that use 945 chipset!?


GB boards are pretty hit & miss with the mod.

I think it words on all 945 boards, P31 and G31 boards. But don't quote me on that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliGhanizad*


Hmmmm y do u reset the bios and i shud do it buy removin d jumperS?


Check your MB manual.


----------



## junkmonk

Okay, let me start by saying great guide!

I've so far read the first 11 pages of this thread, and have yet to have my questions answered entirely.

I'll start with the basics:

1. Once you determine what the voltage of your CPU is, and the new voltage you are trying to achieve via page 15 and 43 of this PDF http://download.intel.com/design/pro...hts/320467.pdf , what do you do to change a 1 to a 0, and a 0 to a 1? Which needs to be simply covered/insulated, and which needs to be connected to a VCC?

1. a) Will connecting the required pin to a VCC be the ONLY option available for the corresponding 1>0 or 0>1 change? Does the VCC have to be right beside it?

2. I have 800Mhz ram in my mobo - the ASUS P5KPL-VM. It allows me to choose a 800mhz or a 667 mhz setting in the bios that will change the divider from 1:2 to 3:5 respectively. My motherboard does have a manual FSB adjustment, which I have been using to overclock my E5200 (3.25Ghz stable max.) Will doing either the 800=>1066 or 800=>1333(possible?) help in keeping the frequency of the memory down and resultantly raise the frequency of the CPU? The reason I ask this is because I rather hit the limit of my CPU before the limit of my DDR2-800 ram. Or will it simply have the same effect as raising the FSB in the bios with one of the 667 or 800mhz profiles?

3. In trying to determine the correct VID of my processor, the reading from CoreTemp fluctuates according to the level of stress with the processor. I understand that this is due to Intel Speedstep technology. You have mentioned that 
-Intel speedstep
-C1E
-EIST
must be disabled in the bios for it to remain a constant.

3a) Do all 3 of these things need to be found and disabled in order to disable speedstep, or will one suffice?

3b) I like the idea of saving power, and would prefer to have speedstep enabled. The VID of the CPU changes between these 3 values with speedstep enabled: 1.1000V (idle) and fluctuates between 1.2875V and 1.2250V when under stress. Which of these 3 values will I use in determining the correct pins that need to be modded? Do I perhaps need to disable speedstep in bios to get the correct value, and if I do, will I be able to re-enable speedstep after the pin-mod to save power? Will the vid-mod be affected in any way?

4. I have the new R0 stepping of the E5200, which isn't officially supported by my motherboard. My motherboard only officially supports M0. The latest bios update was release 4 months prior to the release of my E5200 revision, and there are no updates planned. CPU-Z fully detects this as R0.

a) Will the VID, and 800>1066/1333 pins be the same as in the PDF that I linked to above?

b) (slightly off topic, not urgent) Are there any features that the new CPU revision is supposed to bring that won't work due to no bios support? Are there any other problems that I may foresee because of this at all?

Thank you VERY much for all the time and effort you have put into this thread, 
keep modding!


----------



## japan1

1. take a look at this, cas27 connected vid4 to vss, so vss connceted to vid4 gives 1.3v. hope that helps.

1a. vcc doesn't have to be right beside it

2. doing the fsb mod changes the 'default' speed of the cpu, so all other variables are also stock so your memory will be at stock speeds

3a if those things are in your bios, they should be disabled when your doing the mods (it avoids confusion). some bioses have 1, some have 3 just disable which ones apply to your bios.

3b. after you've done the mod its fine to re-enable them all, on every board i've tried it works fine dropping the multiplyer and vcore while remaining stable. like said before the mod will change the default vcore so the motherboard just treats it as a cpu with higher vcore and drops the voltage correspondingly.

4a. yes, somewhere in this thread someone did the mods on an e5200

4b. shouldn't be a problem, just get the new R0 bios when its released or contact asus to try and get them to make you a bios (works for MSI







)

sorry about the somewhat unstructured response i'm oddly tired


----------



## junkmonk

Thanks for the quick reply!

Okay so let me get this straight, to turn a 1 to a 0, you need to connect the corresponding pin to a VSS, and to turn a 0 to a 1, you simply need to cover it with a piece of tape (insulate it).

I've also found C1E and SpeedStep in my bios, and disabled them both. I couldn't find EIST, is it possible that it goes by a different name?

So now, my voltage doesn't fluctuate, but I'm confused as to which is the correct voltage to start from.

The idle Core Voltage that CPU-Z reports is 1.328V, it fluctuates to 1.304V sometimes as well, but generally stays at 1.328V. Core Temp gives a VID of 1.2875V. At Load CPU-Z voltage drops to 1.280V and fluctuates between that and 1.272V, eventually staying most of the time at 1.272V. Core Temp VID stays 1.2875V.What really throws me off though, is that the BIOS reports the voltage as 1.312V. Which one of these should I use as a reference to determine which points I must insulate/connect?

Thanks for all the info!

Junkmonk


----------



## non-vtec

hi there.

does anyone know if the BSEL mod will work on a socket 775 Intel Pentium D925cpu.

i wanna go from 800fsb to 1066fsb.

mobo is a asus P5N7A-VM


----------



## awdrifter

Yes, but you may lose one core after the mod. I remember doing this mod on a PD945 and only 1 core showed up after the mod. You'll need to do an additional step to prevent the mobo from seeing the mod.

http://forums.vr-zone.com/overclocki...ml#post3111561


----------



## non-vtec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Yes, but you may lose one core after the mod. I remember doing this mod on a PD945 and only 1 core showed up after the mod. You'll need to do an additional step to prevent the mobo from seeing the mod.

http://forums.vr-zone.com/overclocki...ml#post3111561


thanks......but i now realize the board i am gonna use (it's being deliverd this week) has some pretty good overclocking setting in the bios. i will probably save myself plenty of headaches just messing with the bios settings rather than risk damaging the cpu or board.

thanks anyway!


----------



## japan1

I has not posted in this thread in a bit so a bit of bsel moddery I have encountered over my last week.

Interesting thing, while putting together a new (and very, very, very, very (you get the idea)) PC I bought an ASrock G31M-S motherboard for a P4 520J togethor cost less than Â£30









I wasn't really considering a BSEL mod but something in the manual caught my eye, Asrock's OC jumpers. It first I though Asrock had brought another piece of history back but I was pleasantly surprised. What these jumpers do is like an automatic BSEL mod, just shorting a jumper on the board allowed a 800 fsb cpu to boot at 1066 with memory, pcie frequency and everything else at stock speeds.

Now you may be thinking that this is completely pointless yes, the motherboard (and most others) can do that through the bios. But what I find interesting about this is that someone with know overclocking knowledge can just short a jumper and get an instant overclock. Not only that, with something like this you can achive higher overclocks, as all other variables like memory and pcie speeds are as default even though your cpu is running at 1066 instead of 800. So its like a new starting point if your memory doesn't overclock too high. AND it yields all the advantages of a BSEL mod without having to fiddle around with connecting pins!

Very impressed with this feature and I think it should be implemented on more motherboards as its very useful.

This is the board if anyone got this far in the post:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.as...l=G31M-S&s=775

Sorry if I've ruined your evening


----------



## ThatOnePerson

I'm thinking about doing a BSEL mod to my e5200 since my computer is a hp, so no overclocking abilities. Would the BSEL mod work with my mobo? The mod is going to be for my sig rig. Would the mod be harmful to a cpu or mobo? Also could the mod be reversed if I used electrical tape?

Edit: Tried the mod with tinfoil and glue, failed wouldn't post. After putting the cpu into the socket the tinfoil moved. So i took out the tinfoil and the computer would then post and boot up. It's really hard to the the mod with tinfoil since it has to be so small D:.
I might try it again possibly... any other materials this mod can be done with? Dont have a Conductive Ink Pen


----------



## Xenomorph

I can't find any definitive source of VID mod images. I swore I had some links and images saved before that showed a whole range of VID mods for the E2140/E2160/E2180 line, but now I can't find much.

Just over a year ago (or maybe two?), I had an E2180 that I kept around default speed, then I got an E2220 after convincing a family member to trade with me. I ended up getting some "Rear Window Defroster Repair Kit" from Advanced Auto Parts for $7 to mod it. I was able to take the chip from 2.4 GHz to 3.2 GHz (12x266).

However, shortly after that, I got a motherboard that supported VCore adjustments and a lot more control, all while being stable and not having to mess with pulling the chip over and over to "re-paint" it. I still ran at 3.2 GHz, but this time at 8x400. Of course, I had cleaned all the stuff off the chip to use the motherboard's controls.

Since then, I've been able to get a Q9550 for my main system (which I run at 3.2 GHz as well, 8x400). I traded the E2220 back to the family member and got my E2180 back.

I have the E2180 in my old ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 board again, and running at 2.0-2.1 GHz just wasn't any fun, especially since I know I could get it faster.

So, I decided to BSEL mod it again.

800 -> 1066 worked fine. I then looked for the VID mods. One I saw didn't work (it showed two horizontal lines, two sets of pins joined)
Then I saw an image that said it was for "1.20 to 1.40". It has two pins joined, and one covered. That one worked.

The thing is, I don't want to do 1.4v.

My chip seemed to default to around 1.15v on boot. It boots at 10x266 at that voltage, and seemed stable. I wanted to get it closer 1.2v or 1.25 (to help against vdroop, and to make sure it has enough juice). Not the 1.35-1.4v it boots at with the "1.4v" mod.

I can't find any images that show what pins to connect/cover to hit ~1.2v.

I've tried searching Google, but keep finding the same "1.40" and "1.45" images, and stuff for chips that default to 1.3v or something.

With the 1.4v mod, the chip hits 80C (stock Intel cooling) at 2.66GHz. With the default 1.15v, it hit around 68C or something.

Does anyone know how to get the E2180 to have a 1.2v or 1.25v VCore?


----------



## japan1

Don't know if there is a VID for such a low voltage, I havn't seen one anyway.

You could try one of these, although I'm not sure they'd work on your E2180.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThatOnePerson* 
I'm thinking about doing a BSEL mod to my e5200 since my computer is a hp, so no overclocking abilities. Would the BSEL mod work with my mobo? The mod is going to be for my sig rig. Would the mod be harmful to a cpu or mobo? Also could the mod be reversed if I used electrical tape?

Edit: Tried the mod with tinfoil and glue, failed wouldn't post. After putting the cpu into the socket the tinfoil moved. So i took out the tinfoil and the computer would then post and boot up. It's really hard to the the mod with tinfoil since it has to be so small D:.
I might try it again possibly... any other materials this mod can be done with? Dont have a Conductive Ink Pen

Yes the mod should work, it can be done with tin foil but is very fiddly. Try get some conductive ink, defogger repair stuff etc.


----------



## Xenomorph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *japan1*


Don't know if there is a VID for such a low voltage, I havn't seen one anyway.

You could try one of these, although I'm not sure they'd work on your E2180.


The images on that site never load up for me.


----------



## cwzkevin

All right, thanks to japan1, cas27 on post#134 and Imperious on guru3d forum.

Here is my story.
ECS G31T-M, E5200 Stock Cooler, OCZ ddr2-800 (555-15 2.1v)

The ECS g31t-m is a small mobo without any voltage adjustment. In bios, it shows, VDimm 1.872v, CPU VCore 1.120v. I can set the fsb to 250MHz stable. In system, SpeedFan shows, VCore 1.20v, VDimm 2.14v; CPU-Z shows, VCore 1.200v; the VID is 1.2250v.

(Even in bios VDimm is 1.872v, in system the real VDimm is 2.14v, which is good for my ram to run at 5-5-5-15. Such that I can manually set the timing to 5-5-5-15 in bios, otherwise, it would run at 6-6-6-18 if I let the timing Auto by SPD)

So, I need to set a higher VCore to go over at least 266MHz. Since the VID is 1.2250v, I choose to mod it to 1.325v as cas27's case. So, went to Fry's to get the circuitwritter pen, mod the vid to 1.325v, BSEL mod to 1066 as cas27's image. Right now, the system is running at 266x12.5=3325MHz stable. After mod, in BIOS, VCore 1.296v. In system, CPU-Z shows VCore 1.296v; SpeedFan shows VCore 1.30v, VDimm 2.14v.

And then I think the VCore is too high right now. (I don't think the CPU needs 1.296v to run at 3.3G.) Such that I remove the VID4 mod, then connect the VID3 & VID2 to Vss to produce a 1.3v. BIOS reads 1.264 VCore; in system, CPU-Z shows Vcore 1.264v... testing, should be stable....


----------



## MasterPhatass

Hey ;D love your guide, just need to clarify a few things before starting.

1. Would BSEL modding affect ram, i have a Dell Vostro 200. Its motherboard can only support 667mhz or 800mhz ram. Right now i am using 800mhz ram, bought after the computer.

2.Is it okay if i use Aluminium foil? I dont have a conductor pen and someone on another forum used it and said it worked good.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## awdrifter

1. It wouldn't effect the ram speed, after the mod the ram will automatically run on a lower divider (same speed).
2. I wouldn't risk it, the alu foil might move during the cooler installation and short out the wrong pin. I killed a Athlon XP from doing a pin mod a long time ago because the copper wire I used wasn't thin enough and it shorted out some of the neighboring pins.


----------



## MasterPhatass

Thanks guys, i will do the bsel mod as soon as i get copper tape.. anyone know where to get it in australia? lol.
I'll report back. might be a while though.
THANKS THANKS THANKS.

EDIT: er guys, is copper tape like the tape you use on guitars?


----------



## goldman11

i don't get it how am i suppose to do the VID mod? the picture doesn't show where am i suppose to do it could you give a better one? like the FSB pic
thanks


----------



## jeremygj

is there any alternatives to do the VID mod besides an conductive ink pen? Using tin foil is impossible and will arctic silver 5 work because it has silver in it?


----------



## porschegonzo

Have a question about the E8200. The bus speed is already 333 so is there anything that can be done to increase the speed of the cpu? FYI this is in an Inspiron 530 with the 0RY007 motherboard so i cant upgrade to the quads. I tried the inspiron 530 bios hack which DID work, only to find out that the mod would only let you increase the bus speed to 333. SOO that means if you have any cpu other than an E8200,E8300,E8400,E8500,E8600 then you can do the mod, which is what i should have done to my E6420. oh well i got a good deal on the 8200 so is there anything that can be done to change the multiplier or increase the fsb a little?


----------



## Georgegtb

where do you get copper tape from in the uk cheaply and is this ok to use?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=4098

and this for my HS http://www.amazon.co.uk/Skytronic-He...0609930&sr=8-7

TY for the response


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Georgegtb* 
where do you get copper tape from in the uk cheaply and is this ok to use?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=4098

and this for my HS http://www.amazon.co.uk/Skytronic-He...0609930&sr=8-7

TY for the response

Yeah that Maplin stuff looks fine, just look for conductivity.

And for thermal paste, I'd look for a branded tube like AS5 etc.


----------



## cloud17

hello,
i have e2180 proc
i done 1333 mod and not stable and the vid mod dont work ithink my default vcore is 1.2750v (from core temp overcloked bsel) and in box it says 1.35v so which mod should be applied here i am very confused







and i did a vid mod but no boot (the one on front page)
any one help

here is the chart/sheet for this processor ...thanks in advance


----------



## cloud17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeremygj* 
is there any alternatives to do the VID mod besides an conductive ink pen? Using tin foil is impossible and will arctic silver 5 work because it has silver in it?

check it with a multimeter if it conducts then you can use ..but wont the processor get dirty and the socket (and its really hard to clean when its get in there)


----------



## MasterPhatass

worked, bought pipe cooling and 2.93 stable. also got new psu..


----------



## o0revenger0o

I can't use this mod because my mobo's FSB is 800mhz, right ?
Here are the specs of the mobo:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/d...445421&lang=en


----------



## porschegonzo

Anyone have ideas on overclocking a E8200 without touching the bios. Chips native bus speed is already 1333....


----------



## D. Robinson

I have followed the guide to BSEL modify my Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600.

Unfortunately, it was partially successful and unsuccessful. When checking the BIOS, it shows the core speed at 2.0 GHz. After loading into Windows, I check CPU-Z, and the core speed jumps between 2.0 GHz and 3.0 GHz.

Now I believe the problem is more than likely the method I used, electrical tape. To be sure though, if I obtain a conductive ink pen or copper tape, the core speed should stay at 3.0 GHz, right? Although, why would the core speed downgrade to 2.0 GHz rather than the stock setting of 2.4 GHz? The FSB does to appear to have changed to 1333 MHz.

Edit: Oddly enough, while playing ArmA II, I experienced a range of 10-30 FPS increase. Now I am really wondering what copper tape would do...


----------



## Georgegtb

maybe because you didn't turn of intels power saving options that changes the multiplier eg mine changes from 2ghz to 1ghz or less when not under load

the fsb does not change that high eg besl mod 800=200fsb 1066=266

my cpu is 200fsb with an 11 times multiplier


----------



## D. Robinson

Oh, about the FSB, sorry about that. It is set to 333.

When the processor decides to go to 3.0 GHz, here and there, the multiplier changes to 9 times.

Intel Speedstep was disabled in my BIOS, so I still have the same problem as in my last post. Could it be due to the fact that Windows 7 possibly has SpeedStep integrated into it? I have looked at all the power options and didn't seem to find anything.

Edit: I believe Speedstep is somehow enabled because while playing games, I can quickly Alt+Tab out and check the core speed which is 3.0GHz. Plus, I have a good performance increase while playing.


----------



## Georgegtb

does it matter if its on or off as long as its a stable overclock but there are also more power saving options than that


----------



## porschegonzo

Any ideas. Is there anything that can be done to speed up the cpus that are already running at 333? any mod that can be done to change the multiplier or anything

thank you


----------



## japan1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porschegonzo*


Any ideas. Is there anything that can be done to speed up the cpus that are already running at 333? any mod that can be done to change the multiplier or anything

thank you


Sadly not


----------



## praga

guys i have a small doubt
Im currently having Intel DG33FB mobo and Intel E4600 processor and planing to do this mod to increase the fsb to 1066
do i have to increase the volt also or is it just enuf to mod to increase the fsb also i want to kno whether will it work on my mobo or not cz im living in Sri Lanka and its hard to find those pens and tapes so i hv to take my processor to a shop to modify, also i hv to mode the points which are mentioned in the pic right, no diffenrece for E4600 right??


----------



## Andr3az

Quote:


Originally Posted by *praga* 
guys i have a small doubt
Im currently having Intel DG33FB mobo and Intel E4600 processor and planing to do this mod to increase the fsb to 1066
do i have to increase the volt also or is it just enuf to mod to increase the fsb also i want to kno whether will it work on my mobo or not cz im living in Sri Lanka and its hard to find those pens and tapes so i hv to take my processor to a shop to modify, also i hv to mode the points which are mentioned in the pic right, no diffenrece for E4600 right??

Don't take it to a shop lol.

I didn't have tape or pen eighter.. I used tin foil and paper glue. Takes a bit time to apply, but it gets the job done.

Also try it first without vmod. If it doesn't work, then apply the volt.


----------



## om3n

This is amazing, I can't believe I haven't heard of this before.


----------



## praga

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andr3az* 
Don't take it to a shop lol.

I didn't have tape or pen eighter.. I used tin foil and paper glue. Takes a bit time to apply, but it gets the job done.

Also try it first without vmod. If it doesn't work, then apply the volt.

im scared cz what happens if it damages the pins in the mobo
no warranty for damaged pins also hmm also what you mean by tin foil


----------



## Andr3az

Quote:


Originally Posted by *praga* 
im scared cz what happens if it damages the pins in the mobo
no warranty for damaged pins also hmm also what you mean by tin foil

It won't damage the pins if you know what you'r doing.

Also by tin foil ( also called aluminium foil ) I meant the stuff conspiracy theorists use to make hats ( keeps the aliens from readin your and your cats minds ):










And its also used for cooking:










Here is a pic of BSEL mod with tin ( aluminium ) foil:


----------



## praga

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andr3az* 
It won't damage the pins if you know what you'r doing.

Also by tin foil ( also called aluminium foil ) I meant the stuff conspiracy theorists use to make hats ( keeps the aliens from readin your and your cats minds ):










And its also used for cooking:










Here is a pic of BSEL mod with tin ( aluminium ) foil:










i took quality streers chocolate paper i think its also aluminum and did the mod for BSEL and Volt (BSEL like the one in the picture you have posted but volt mod i did like the one in the 1st page) BSEL is working properly but the volt mod is not working its still in the 1.325 why your one is different from the one in the 1st page


----------



## praga

this is how i modded my cpu but the volt mod is not working guys please help me cz i get bsod sometimes


----------



## Andr3az

Quote:


Originally Posted by *praga* 
i took quality streers chocolate paper i think its also aluminum and did the mod for BSEL and Volt (BSEL like the one in the picture you have posted but volt mod i did like the one in the 1st page) BSEL is working properly but the volt mod is not working its still in the 1.325 why your one is different from the one in the 1st page

The pic isn't mine. I would have showd you how I did mine, but I lost / deleted or did something with it.

Anyways, try doing the 1.475mod. Make sure that you have C1E, Eist and other power saving options turned off in BIOS.


----------



## daanielin

Does anyone know how to mod E5200 to 1333 and raise the volts to. +1.35?


----------



## praga

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andr3az* 
The pic isn't mine. I would have showd you how I did mine, but I lost / deleted or did something with it.

Anyways, try doing the 1.475mod. Make sure that you have C1E, Eist and other power saving options turned off in BIOS.

i checked my processor data sheet and i think i did correctly but hmm im in a confusion now
please clear this to me
will the volt mod display the correct volt in the cpu z or everest or core temp,
cz i get 1.3250 in all the software but in the bios its 1.363 or 1.364 im really confused, hmmm also another doubt is it possible to do the vid mod with a pencil.


----------



## Andr3az

Quote:


Originally Posted by *praga* 
i checked my processor data sheet and i think i did correctly but hmm im in a confusion now
please clear this to me
will the volt mod display the correct volt in the cpu z or everest or core temp,
cz i get 1.3250 in all the software but in the bios its 1.363 or 1.364 im really confused, hmmm also another doubt is it possible to do the vid mod with a pencil.

It should show correct volt in CPU-Z ( well.. I think, don't know 100% ).


----------



## praga

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andr3az* 
It should show correct volt in CPU-Z ( well.. I think, don't know 100% ).

hmmm i still confused then why the bios volt is higher than this cpu z volt
i did stop only the intel speed stepping i have search other things in my bios


----------



## tobyglyn

I have a Dell T3400 I am trying to upgrade by BSEL mod'ing a Q6700. It will boot at 3.3 but will fail pretty quickly and I am hoping that maybe a voltage boost will allow it to be stable. With the CPU set at default 2.66GHz RealTemp reports my VID core as min 1.1625 max 1.3000.
Is there an appropriate VID mod diagram for a suggested boost?

thanks in advance


----------



## mattliston

does any of this apply to amd procs?

I see processor data sheets coming up, is that an easy to find thing? all I find is PDF files describing specifics of teh amd's, not actually showing a pin out diagram

Im still searching, but a kick in the right direction would be cool

-Matt


----------



## jmsandrsn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *praga*


i checked my processor data sheet and i think i did correctly but hmm im in a confusion now
please clear this to me
will the volt mod display the correct volt in the cpu z or everest or core temp,
cz i get 1.3250 in all the software but in the bios its 1.363 or 1.364 im really confused, hmmm also another doubt is it possible to do the vid mod with a pencil.


CoreTemp and other similar programs will NOT read the modified voltage after you've done the VID mod. However, as long as it was done correctly then the motherboard should recognize the new voltage (that's what really counts).

Here's the real world way to tell if VID mod was successful. First off, you should only have been doing the VID mod due to the CPU not being stable with default VID. If it is more stable or totally stable after doing the mod then the mod must have worked.


----------



## jmsandrsn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tobyglyn*


I have a Dell T3400 I am trying to upgrade by BSEL mod'ing a Q6700. It will boot at 3.3 but will fail pretty quickly and I am hoping that maybe a voltage boost will allow it to be stable. With the CPU set at default 2.66GHz RealTemp reports my VID core as min 1.1625 max 1.3000.
Is there an appropriate VID mod diagram for a suggested boost?

thanks in advance


Q6700's can be a bit harder because they will always require a voltage boost (at least they have in my experience). Based on what you put into your post it sounds like your VID is 1.3v. I would go directly to a mod to 1.45v. Also, I assume that you're using the heatsink with the copper bottom and the 6 heatpipes coming out at the top?


----------



## kora04

can anyone confirm this guide please!
http://starless.nl/pinmod.html


----------



## mattliston

looks legit to me. have you compared it to other c2d pin guides? if it looks the same, its potentially accurate. sorry, dont know what else to tell you


----------



## C.Jackson

I may buy a CPU and try this with the BTX board in my sig rig before I give it to my brother. It's a G965 board, think I'd have any problems with a 45nm CPU? Which one would be the better choice, E5200 or E5300? I'd only want to do the 800 to 1066....


----------



## jmsandrsn

I don't think 45nm CPU's will work with that chipset.

Here's why. I did a google search for: DG965LV The first search result says that it's a Gateway version of DG965MQ. Under the following link for DG965MQ I see no 45nm processors listed: http://processormatch.intel.com/Comp...rdname=dg965mq


----------



## nemaca

Hi,
I just made a Vmod and BSEL on my e5200 and I have problem: can't restart the system, I have to turn it off from the Shut-down button, then start it up again. It sounds like wants to start but cooler makes an attempt to stop, then restarts, and so on.

What could cause it and how to solve it?







ANY ideas?

NVM, I solved it.


----------



## CL3P20

Heres a shot of a pin-mod'd P4 Mobile, 2.66ghz of mine...keep in mind its default FSB is 100mhz...225% FSB OC anyone?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wow


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemaca* 
Hi,
I just made a Vmod and BSEL on my e5200 and I have problem: can't restart the system, I have to turn it off from the Shut-down button, then start it up again. It sounds like wants to start but cooler makes an attempt to stop, then restarts, and so on.

What could cause it and how to solve it?







ANY ideas?

NVM, I solved it.

I assume it wasn't like that before, try removing both, BSEL and Vmod, then do one at a time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Heres a shot of a pin-mod'd P4 Mobile, 2.66ghz of mine...keep in mind its default FSB is 100mhz...225% FSB OC anyone?









Respect


----------



## mattliston

100>225 is 125% OC

not bad, is it 100% stable?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattliston* 
100>225 is *125%* OC

not bad, is it 100% stable?









okkiedokie..I canz solder..but brain to small for math!

..and yeah it is solid! Its stock speed at stock vcore..just FSB clock raised. These CPU's have a 25 or 26x multi..but pin mod + desktop mobo = 12x multi at 133FSB...so you can start with ddr400 and increase FSB. Using stock multi, most mobo's dont allow/have dividers to run ddr400.


----------



## shevthedev

Hey, I have an Intel E5300 (2.6ghz with i think 1.265V stock vcore). My motherboard has no overclocking options so I have been using SetFSB to try and OC this chip. It gets to around 3.2 Ghz (245 MHz fsb) without any problem, but any farther than that, and I start seeing errors thrown by prime95.
I was wondering if the pin mods shown here will work with this chip? specifically the VID mod since the stock vcore is quite low.


----------



## mattliston

I searched google and got quite a few results, maybe one of them will answer your question

In my opinion, getting 3.2ghz would probably be enuogh, but are you double checking that your PCI isnt getting clocked too high? that may cause onboard things to act strange or even get corrupt

EDIT if you continue to wanna clock it, I believe the pin mods are according to processor socket


----------



## shevthedev

@mattliston
Oh, I thought they were by chip, because the first post in this thread only says E5200 is supported. Can someone confirm that it is socket based ?
I did google this yesterday but most of the results i found were also only talking about the e5200, for which i have found several threads on this forum too, just need to confirm that the pin layout will apply to my chip as well.

Also, yeah i have been making sure that SetFSB does not modify the PCI speeds, which are staying at 100/33.3 MHZ (PCIE/PCI)


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shevthedev* 
@mattliston
Oh, I thought they were by chip, because the first post in this thread only says E5200 is supported. Can someone confirm that it is socket based ?
I did google this yesterday but most of the results i found were also only talking about the e5200, for which i have found several threads on this forum too, just need to confirm that the pin layout will apply to my chip as well.

Also, yeah i have been making sure that SetFSB does not modify the PCI speeds, which are staying at 100/33.3 MHZ (PCIE/PCI)

well, I tried searching a bit, maybe Im being stupid today









I could not confirm if its processor or socket based, sorry


----------



## T D

Are there any VID mods for an E5200 of 1.25V?


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T D* 
Are there any VID mods for an E5200 of 1.25V?

Take a look at this post


----------



## T D

That's exactly what I needed, thanks! Now to find a cheap conductive pen.. and new TIM :/

Edit: If I used copper tape (which is heaps cheaper and I can get it now) and stacked it, would it be conductive? Or does it all have to be 1 flat piece of tape?
So basically, does the sticky side conduct?


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T D* 
That's exactly what I needed, thanks! Now to find a cheap conductive pen.. and new TIM :/

Edit: If I used copper tape (which is heaps cheaper and I can get it now) and stacked it, would it be conductive? Or does it all have to be 1 flat piece of tape?
So basically, does the sticky side conduct?

Not that sure tbh as I've only ever used conductive ink. I assume you would just need a flat single layer, and yes I think the sticky side would conduct.


----------



## shevthedev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *japan1* 
Take a look at this post









Hey japan1. Do you know whether the VID mod is socket or chip specific ? I am trying to mod an E5300 chip, and wanted to know if the E5200 mod diagrams apply to my chip as well. Read my previous post on pg.27 for more info on what I am trying to do.


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shevthedev* 
Hey japan1. Do you know whether the VID mod is socket or chip specific ? I am trying to mod an E5300 chip, and wanted to know if the E5200 mod diagrams apply to my chip as well. Read my previous post on pg.27 for more info on what I am trying to do.

Socket specific, all 775 chips have the same pin layout. So, yes, the diagrams for an E5200 will also apply to your E5300.

On another note, the front page needs updating quite bit. I've been meaning to do it for a while but really haven't had the time as of late and I've been a bit out of the modding loop. I'll hopefully get it done in the near future.


----------



## shevthedev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *japan1* 
Socket specific, all 775 chips have the same pin layout. So, yes, the diagrams for an E5200 will also apply to your E5300.

On another note, the front page needs updating quite bit. I've been meaning to do it for a while but really haven't had the time as of late and I've been a bit out of the modding loop. I'll hopefully get it done in the near future.

Cool, another thing though, your guide also says that those diagrams are for default voltages of 1.35, whereas my chip is running at only 1.275 (from what i can see in CPU-Z), so does that change anything with the pin modding ?

*Update:* Okay i just found this guide that lists different mods for different default voltages, not sure about it's validity though







:
http://vr-zone.com/print.php?i=3931


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shevthedev* 
Cool, another thing though, your guide also says that those diagrams are for default voltages of 1.35, whereas my chip is running at only 1.275 (from what i can see in CPU-Z), so does that change anything with the pin modding ?

*Update:* Okay i just found this guide that lists different mods for different default voltages, not sure about it's validity though







:
http://vr-zone.com/print.php?i=3931

Yeah as above the guide really needs updating for the newer chips. If you try any of them, it would help others and myself if you could post the results of whatever you try










I'm not sure, but the voltages in that link look like Netburst (Celeron, Pentium 4's etc) default voltages, whether or not they would work on yours, I don't know.

As in the link I posted above, trying that would be your best bet in my opinion, although the slight difference in defualt voltages would give a slight difference in the final voltage if it works.


----------



## memphis313

I have a E5200 in a dell inspiron 530 i did the bsel mod from 800 to 1066 and works great, speed is 3333mhz on stock volts that is 1.20.
Now i wanted to try to get 1333 fsb on that cpu.
Does anybody know the right mod i need to do to up the volts to the core? And will that 800 to 1333 work on my cpu? Thanks

I have a 750watt thermaltake modular in it.


----------



## -.-IvaN-.-(M)exic(O)

IÂ´ve just finished my mod from 800mhz to1333mhz in my less than $400 Crysis capable Dell(also clock gone from 1.6 to 2.66







), is very anoying when handling with tiny pieces of aluminum foil DX!!! But the job its done and its a BIG difference, i can compare the cpu now with the e7400 in my other Pc in performance(No OC obviusly)

Its better than before, and MUCH better than Celeron 450 that came from factory O__O! And i did spent only $25 in the Processor







$25 for Core 2 Duo 45nm performance, i think itÂ´s a nice deal


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-.-IvaN-.-(M)exic(O)* 
IÂ´ve just finished my mod from 800mhz to1333mhz in my less than $400 Crysis capable Dell(also clock gone from 1.6 to 2.66







), is very anoying when handling with tiny pieces of aluminum foil DX!!! But the job its done and its a BIG difference, i can compare the cpu now with the e7400 in my other Pc in performance(No OC obviusly)

Its better than before, and MUCH better than Celeron 450 that came from factory O__O! And i did spent only $25 in the Processor







$25 for Core 2 Duo 45nm performance, i think itÂ´s a nice deal


----------



## H-man

What is the mod for 800 fsb on my nacho cpu?


----------



## mayankleoboy1

hi! 
my specs are
cpu- e7300(c2d 2.6 ghz stock)
intel dg35ec mobo
2gb ddr2 ram
how can i apply this method? will my mobo support these new frequencies?
please help!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mayankleoboy1* 
hi!
my specs are
cpu- e7300(c2d 2.6 ghz stock)
intel dg35ec mobo
2gb ddr2 ram
how can i apply this method? will my mobo support these new frequencies?
please help!

Yes the mobo should just fine. What you need is the 266->333 mod...you will need some conductive ink and some tape to get your CPU fixed up though.


----------



## mayankleoboy1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Yes the mobo should just fine. What you need is the 266->333 mod...you will need some conductive ink and some tape to get your CPU fixed up though.


^ yep. i simply covered the bsel2 pin with a piece of tape and it worked absolutely fine!
cpu-z shows a clock of 3314 mhz!








but when i tried covering poth bsel2 and bsel1 pins, th pc wouldnt boot at all.
just gave 3 little beeps and didnt boot.
cpu-z shows a core voltage .928v.
do i need to increase the voltage to get 400 mhz?


----------



## H-man

I need the BSEL mod for a socket 775 pentiuem 4 515 with a 533 effective FSB to get it to 667 or 800. (Aiming for 4.4)


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


I need the BSEL mod for a socket 775 pentiuem 4 515 with a 533 effective FSB to get it to 667 or 800. (Aiming for 4.4)


 Highly unlikely...as desktop mobo's dont support 667FSB..the CPU wont ever boot there...as for bumping to 200FSB..the CPU multi is tooo high..basically creating a voltage issue at the 200FSB setting. If you do vcore mod + 200FSB mod..then it might boot for you.

Quote:



cpu-z shows a core voltage .928v.
do i need to increase the voltage to get 400 mhz?


 Yes..you need more voltage..and no, it probably wont boot by default at 4ghz unless you pin-mod for vcore as mentioned above..the CPU needs more juice to start up at that speed.


----------



## mayankleoboy1

Quote:



Yes..you need more voltage..and no, it probably wont boot by default at 4ghz unless you pin-mod for vcore as mentioned above..the CPU needs more juice to start up at that speed.


at my current 3.3 ghz, the temp is about 55c-60c.
is 400 frequency recommended at stock cooling?
also, how much voltage can be "safely" increased?


----------



## CL3P20

You shouldnt need much more than ~.15v ...but the additional clock speed will bring more heat..as well as the voltage increase. If your temps are already touching 60c..I doubt the CPU will be stable at 400fsb









*Provide more airflow to the stock cooler...you may drop your temps enough to warrant stability at higher clocks


----------



## mayankleoboy1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
You shouldnt need much more than ~.15v ...but the additional clock speed will bring more heat..as well as the voltage increase. If your temps are already touching 60c..I doubt the CPU will be stable at 400fsb









*Provide more airflow to the stock cooler...you may drop your temps enough to warrant stability at higher clocks









this 55-60c is at full load(compressing 700mb movie with best sompression on winrar).
at idle load temp is around 39-42c.
another thing..
coretemp shows vid as 1.175v (full load)
cpu-z shows it as .912-.920v(full load)
bios shows it at 1.02v
which should i consider as my reference?

also there is a huge difference in temeratures shown

at idle(just after booting and logging in windows),

coretemp shows 63c
nvidia system monitor shows it at 41c

which is correct?


----------



## CL3P20

Well, Coretemp is wrong. I would go only by the vcore that CPU-Z reports...as for temps, you might consider trying to see which of the listed temps is closest to the BIOS reading..

*compressing a movie is hardly a stress test...be careful pushing too far..you want it to be stable, unless you are running qwk benchies..throw some Orthos or OCCT at it, and see if it holds.


----------



## H-man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Highly unlikely...as desktop mobo's dont support 667FSB..the CPU wont ever boot there...as for bumping to 200FSB..the CPU multi is tooo high..basically creating a voltage issue at the 200FSB setting. If you do vcore mod + 200FSB mod..then it might boot for you.

Can I have the mods then (Inculding the vcore mod for a Prescott and the 667 for the lulz)
I wanna see Melted cheese.


----------



## CL3P20

You need to know the stock VID of your CPU to mod for vcore....the method is similar to the BSEL mod...just in a different area on the CPU...


----------



## H-man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


You need to know the stock VID of your CPU to mod for vcore....the method is similar to the BSEL mod...just in a different area on the CPU...


I think it is 1.4 or 1.425, that is what CPUz suggests looking at idle


----------



## CL3P20

Well as long as your vcore is still on 'auto' ...assume its .01-.02 higher than what CPU-Z is reading.

You can look up the VID table for your CPU and find the mod based on a CPU with your default VID. These mods are different for each CPU as the VID mapping is what will boost the vcore +/- stock value.


----------



## FuRy88

Hi guys....

I wanted to BSEL and VID Mod an *Intel Pentium D 915 2.80GHz 800MHz*.....is there any guides etc in/on here?


----------



## H-man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Well as long as your vcore is still on 'auto' ...assume its .01-.02 higher than what CPU-Z is reading.

You can look up the VID table for your CPU and find the mod based on a CPU with your default VID. These mods are different for each CPU as the VID mapping is what will boost the vcore +/- stock value.

Auto? the Board has the BIOS options of an autistic toaster, it only allows you to change boot order and disable on board peripherals, that is why I need both BSEL mods.


----------



## CL3P20

Yes..but if you start the mod with the wrong VID for your CPU..it will go ka-put! That is why you must start with the stock VID [and why I said assume its +.01-.02v higher than what BIOS is listing].

So if your BIOS read-> 1.41v then I would say your CPU most likely has a 1.42v VID..and that would be your starting point for the vcore BSEL mod.


----------



## IBuyJunk

Any pinmodding available for E6300 processor? From what I got out of this there isn't since it's already 1066 system bus.

My machine is a Dell Vostro 200

Edit: I feel stupid now. Just looked at the last picture and turns out it's a picture to go from 1066 to 1333. I know my board supports 1333 so I'm going to give this a shot sometime!

Edit2: Before I try this, what would I be getting for speed after going to 1333, provided I can successfully do so?

Edit3: I'm calculating 1999 (or 2.0) is this correct?

Edit4: Turns out I had CPUz open while it was speed stepped down. I should be able to get 2.3 or thereabouts if I can get the bus to go 1333.


----------



## ihos

hey guys can i use a pencil to do it?


----------



## IBuyJunk

Update! Just did it and it seems to work!

Got my E6300 going at 2.3ghz!

I dont have anything in the expansion slots, so I can't comment if that works or not but the Optical drive seems to be freaking out. Not that I need an optical drive for a server, anyway haha.


----------



## choppinrice

WOW great site you all have going on here. I'm new to this so be gental.
I followed the diagram for the 800 to 1066 mod on my e2220 twice and got no change what so ever. First with the tape, second with the conductive paint. Reset the cmos and no change other than the time zone. I cannot find very good spec's on my mother board because it's Lenovo branded and thier support sucks. Here's what I have so maybe one of you could help me out. I'm not into extreme just want to kick it up a notch.
Lenovo ideacentre 3000 h210 desktop with e2220 and 3 gs of ddr2-6400.

Thanks in advance


----------



## IBuyJunk

Does the motherboard support 1066 or 1333 mhz bus speeds?


----------



## choppinrice

That information is what I can't seem to find out. Lenovo offers no support on the spec's of their motherboards.


----------



## IBuyJunk

What motherboard is it? Usually you can find the chipset information and go from there to see if the chipset supports it.


----------



## choppinrice

This is what CPU-Z lists.
Chip set: p35/g33/g31
South bridge: 82801gb (ICH7/R)
LPCIO: IT8718
Manufacturer: Lenove
Model: Lenovo

Bios
Brand: Lenovo
Version: 52KT52AUS
Date: 01/14/2009

I'm thinking something is locked on this machine.


----------



## IBuyJunk

See if there are models of that desktop with 1066 and 1333 processors. Example on ebay or whatever.

If there are maybe you are missing a BIOS update?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choppinrice* 
This is what CPU-Z lists.
Chip set: p35/g33/g31
South bridge: 82801gb (ICH7/R)
LPCIO: IT8718
Manufacturer: Lenove
Model: Lenovo

Bios
Brand: Lenovo
Version: 52KT52AUS
Date: 01/14/2009

I'm thinking something is locked on this machine.

The chipset is most certainly capable of running 333 FSB (thats what it is rated for), but some boards just wont take the pin mod. Gigabyte boards wont even boot with the mod from my experience. I have been able to do the pin mod on Dell's P35 chipset based PCs though.


----------



## choppinrice

None that I have found go higher than a [email protected]


----------



## choppinrice

Called Lenovo ( India) and was advised that my unit will support the e7400 c2d processor.
Could my problem be that the system always sees the processor as a e2220 and is blocking the pin mod increase, Kinda like a auto detect circuit or something?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choppinrice* 
None that I have found go higher than a [email protected]

Check out the Intel White Paper on the Q35/Q33, G35/G33/G31,
P35/P31 chipsets:

...See page 10 for FSB support (1333 is 333 FSB) and page 8 for supported ram speeds...
http://www.intel.com/assets/pdf/whitepaper/316971.pdf


----------



## choppinrice

OK i see that the chips more than support higher than 800 fsb and Lenovo has told me that I can install a e7400 on my motherboard which is a higher fsb.
So why is the pin mod on my e2220 not working? 
I have no adjustments in my Bios that I can change ie: Cpu choice, Fsb, ram voltage and timings etc.


----------



## IBuyJunk

You're not going to find those in an OEM (Lenovo, HP, Dell) BIOS, that's where the pinmod comes in. If this stuff was easily adjustable in the BIOS, we wouldn't have to try this ... or would have less reason to.

Can you take a picture of the CPU? That way we can confirm it is being done right.

I have an e2200 at home, I might try it on to see if it works.


----------



## choppinrice

Sorry no pic's at this time but I assure you it was done correctly.

Been thinking of changing the mother board out to one with better options.

Theres some decent one's on the market for under 50.00 bucks and that sure is cheaper than buying a e7400 or e7500 processor.


----------



## kvswim

could you use solder to do this?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kvswim*


could you use solder to do this?


No... Well I guess you could, but it would be hard to wipe off if something isnt right..

Conductive ink is the best way, it will wipe right off with some alcohol and a swab...


----------



## Andr3az

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kvswim*


could you use solder to do this?


You can, but you have to be very accurate, when doing this.
Pins are really tiny and solder is quite thick. You might accidentaly short other pins or make too large blob on the cpu and it might bend the pins.

Just use that pen, copper tape or aluminum foil.


----------



## SSerpente

Hy. I have a e2160 and i have done the 1066 Bsel mod (my motherboard doesn't support more). I wonder is possible to do the Vid mod too and what happens if i do both the mod ?(is the first time i do overclock so i really need your help)


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SSerpente* 
Hy. I have a e2160 and i have done the 1066 Bsel mod (my motherboard doesn't support more). I wonder is possible to do the Vid mod too and what happens if i do both the mod ?(is the first time i do overclock so i really need your help)

If you're BSEL 1066 mod is stable, which it will be, then there is no reason to do the VID mod.


----------



## manuetdeo

ive read this entire guide and i want to be sure, i have a e2220 (200times 12) and if i do the pin mod i get 266 times 12 equals 3192 then i test with prime if good on to 333 times 12equals 3996 which then i test and probably need vid mod as well? also i need better cooler for both? these seems really confusing


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manuetdeo* 
ive read this entire guide and i want to be sure, i have a e2220 (200times 12) and if i do the pin mod i get 266 times 12 equals 3192 then i test with prime if good on to 333 times 12equals 3996 which then i test and probably need vid mod as well? also i need better cooler for both? these seems really confusing

Yeah, do the 266 mod, and stress test it. If its unstable, do the VID mod(s).

Watch the temps while doing that, you probably will need a new cooler, something like an arctic freezer 7 pro would do fine.

There's no point doing the 333 mod, it would push your CPU to almost 4GHz, which would need far more voltage than a VID mod could give, and you would need some pretty serious cooling.


----------



## ThatOnePerson

I was thinking of getting to try to do the BSEL mod on my e5200.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...LAID=468196883
So would that work? I tried the aluminum foil method, but it was really hard to do.


----------



## bluebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatOnePerson*


I was thinking of getting to try to do the BSEL mod on my e5200.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...LAID=468196883
So would that work? I tried the aluminum foil method, but it was really hard to do.


to answer your question. yes that would work.says in OP


----------



## spooge

Great Mod though i cant get FSB 800-1066 to work on my asus p5GC-MX/1333 (945g) mainboard.
if i go above 266 oc i get this error at boot "reboot and select proper boot device", could it because of my Ram (kingston 2x1GB 667)?


----------



## manuetdeo

i did the mod but my bios says everything is the same and windows wont load. any advice? never mind, i might want to clear cmos first see if that fixes it


----------



## manuetdeo

resetting didn't change anything, i undid the mod and all is well, what did i do wrong? maybe acer has some built in protection for doing a bsel mod?


----------



## japan1

Which mod did you do?


----------



## manuetdeo

sorry i should have explained that. i did the 800 to 1066 mod or so i think according to the diagrams on the first page, i got this windows can not start- hardware change message which it froze on. i then rebooted and went into the bios it said that my cpu was still running at 200 mhz fsb, reset cmos no change, so i undid the mod and rebooted and all is fine at the lower fsb, any advice?


----------



## japan1

Probably unstable, try doing the 1.4v VID mod to stabilise it


----------



## manuetdeo

will do, thanks


----------



## MegaOne302

Hi all,

I have an E6500 45nm Wolfdale chip, a DDR2-1066 2GB Set, and an Asus P5G41-M LE-CSM that has no voltage adjustments. The board puts out 1.26V max and only allows me to OC the 266FSB to 320FSB. Can I do a VID mod to this chip? I have some copper conductive tape to use that I got from eBay for real cheap.

Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-2-Self-Adhesiv...item56381977af

Will the "Pentium Dual Core E2140, E2160, E2180, E2200, E2220, E5200 (not VID)" VID MOD work on the E6500 45nm Wolfdale? Also, is there a BSEL MOD for this chip?

Thanks for any help guys,

Joe


----------



## MegaOne302

Bump


----------



## MegaOne302

Any help please?


----------



## MegaOne302

Guess no one knowsâ€¦


----------



## sjavvaji

ok basically, I my overclock is layed out like this

I have a Vostro 200 Mini Desktop with an c2d e4500 running at 2.93ghz (2.2ghz default)
I am using the VID mods found on this page http://vr-zone.com/print/-intel-core...oost/3904.html

My cpu would not boot (bsod) at 1.3250v default so I did the vid mod with 1.4v and the system boots...it is not stable though (fails orthos) so i tried to push it to 1.45v but the computer turned off like it shorted at the Starting Windows Screen...

I am using aluminum foil right now and I heard that works for a few months so I am good. It can't be the problem because it works at 1.4v. I tried using duct tape for the 1.45v mod but I guess that doesn't work like electrical tape.

The only other mod that doesn't need electrical tape is 1.55v but I dont know if I should go for is since temps are already at 60C on load. Is it the duct tape that is causing the problem or something else?

Is there any problem running a system under the required voltage?

As a side note, my mobo gives me a .5v vdroop so would that account for any instability?


----------



## sjavvaji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *praga* 








this is how i modded my cpu but the volt mod is not working guys please help me cz i get bsod sometimes

i did the same thing...i have a dell a the RIDICULOUS vdroop requires u to go to the extra .05v


----------



## sjavvaji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegaOne302* 
Hi all,

I have an E6500 45nm Wolfdale chip, a DDR2-1066 2GB Set, and an Asus P5G41-M LE-CSM that has no voltage adjustments. The board puts out 1.26V max and only allows me to OC the 266FSB to 320FSB. Can I do a VID mod to this chip? I have some copper conductive tape to use that I got from eBay for real cheap.

Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-2-Self-Adhesiv...item56381977af

Will the "Pentium Dual Core E2140, E2160, E2180, E2200, E2220, E5200 (not VID)" VID MOD work on the E6500 45nm Wolfdale? Also, is there a BSEL MOD for this chip?

Thanks for any help guys,

Joe

http://vr-zone.com/print/-intel-core...oost/3904.html

Check that link...it should work on all C2D's


----------



## edlivian

I have a dell XPS 410 with a Intel P965 motherboard and C2D E6600 266mhz FSB, there has not been any additional 1333mhz fsb announced for this motherboard. the motherboard does take Q6600 cpus.

can I use bsel mod to 333mhz fsb on this motherboard, or will it not support it??


----------



## MegaOne302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sjavvaji* 
http://vr-zone.com/print/-intel-core...oost/3904.html

Check that link...it should work on all C2D's

Thanks


----------



## manuetdeo

i trying the 266 mod and the 1.4 mod not stable, do i try the 1.45 mod?


----------



## MegaOne302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sjavvaji* 
http://vr-zone.com/print/-intel-core...oost/3904.html

Check that link...it should work on all C2D's

Opps, itâ€™s not C2D, itâ€™s a Pentium Dual-Core. Its default voltages are lower than the C2Ds. Anyone know what the default voltage is for this chip? It's not on the box; all I could find is 0.85V â€" 1.3625V.


----------



## edge05

does anyone here know if you can use a V mod for the Q6600 cpu? (ive already done the bsel mod, runnin at 3.028 GHZ) if so, anyone have a url for info on it?


----------



## onnetz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegaOne302* 
Opps, itâ€™s not C2D, itâ€™s a Pentium Dual-Core. Its default voltages are lower than the C2Ds. Anyone know what the default voltage is for this chip? It's not on the box; all I could find is 0.85V â€" 1.3625V.

Go by whats listed for 1.35 at the link. I have the E6300 wolfdale and did the 1.5 vid mod along with the 1333 bsel mod.

http://vr-zone.com/print/-intel-core...oost/3904.html


----------



## MegaOne302

Ok, I'll give both mods a try; I'll let you know how things turnout.


----------



## zaqewq

ill be receiving my new mobo and AS5 any day now. i will try the 1066>1333 when it comes. with luck any vid adjustments i need can be done in my bios.

on a side note i lapped my Q6600 go stepped CPU today and droped 5c Idle and 6c at load with the stock HSF and just what stock thermal compound was stuck to the stock HSF which i did not lap yet. cant wait to see what lapping the HSF and useing AS5 will do. I am aiming for the best i can do without going over 69-70c on air.


----------



## 8800GT

i have an e5200 R0 stock vcore of 1.28vcore. i do have an overclocking motherboard, but because there is no memory strap my memory speed moves with my fsb. if i do the bsel, then should i raise my vcore before i attempt it, just in case?


----------



## azt3c

doing this kind of VID mod, is going to give me a steadier VID ?
the problem with my mobo is the vdrop and vdroop, and i dont have a clue how to mod the mobo, and this VID mod looks easy enough


----------



## jdfox

Hi all, i am looking for help with overclocking my celeron e3200 my Motherboard is a Foxconn G31MX-K. it has fox intelligent stepping wich takes it to 12x230 but cant seem to get it higher as i keep getting crash dumps i am pretty new to this but willing to learn if someone can help.


----------



## Sandman45654

Thank you!!! I used the 800>1066 and my E5400 went from 2.7 GHz up to 3.6 without batting an eye :-D Up next... better cooling and an Ati Radeon 5770!

There is one thing I would like to add that might help some out. If you use the CiruitWriter pen PLEASE PRACTICE FIRST! No matter how lightly I pressed down on the pen the flow was WAY too much. I put a small blob on a piece of paper and dabbed into that instead.

Specs
Model eMachines ET1831
CPU DualCore Intel Pentium E5400, 3600 MHz (13.5 x 267)
Motherboard ECS MCP73VT-PM
Chipset nVIDIA nForce 7100-620i
Memory 4 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)
PSU Corsair TX750W


----------



## edge05

does anyone here know if I can vmod the Q6600 cpu as well? if so, what mod would I use? 1.4v?


----------



## kora04

any one knows if an e4500 BSEL in a dell inpiron 530 with the 0RY007 mobo that works?


----------



## kora04

THANK YOU!


----------



## edge05

does anyone here know if I can vmod the Q6600 cpu as well? if so, what mod would I use? 1.4v?


----------



## Mr.Pie

bumpers

anybody know how to mod a E7400 for an OC?

default FSB is 1066mhz

thanks all


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
bumpers

anybody know how to mod a E7400 for an OC?

default FSB is 1066mhz

thanks all









Doesn't the 1066 -> 1333 one work in the OP?

On a sidenote, my old E1200 (now it's spidernl's )


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dasparx* 
Doesn't the 1066 -> 1333 one work in the OP?

On a sidenote, my old E1200 (now it's spidernl's )










well i'm not exactly sure....so I wanted to ask before trying it out

once i bumped the FSB, would I need to bump the voltage as well?


----------



## sir_dakz03

I just made a BSEL mod on my E7500 C2D. It worked pretty fine but on stress tests, it either makes a BSOD or it makes a hard boot... An immediate reply would greatly help me...

Should I make a VID mod too?? Why or Why not??? Based on my CPU-Z readings, vcore is at 1.272v only at full CPU load. Please help!!! T_T


----------



## NightRaver

Just tried BSEL mod on my E3300, to 1066, worked like a charm, Im going to run some bench tests then set it at 1333 to 4.2GHz with a 1.4v-1.6v mod, thanks for the geat advice on here!

System: Modified DELL Inspiron 530
CPU: Intel E3300 OC @ 3.33GHz
Motherboard: Foxxcon G33
Memory 2x 1G PC2-6400
Graphics Card: GeForce GTS 240 OC 675/1800/975
Hard Drive 3X Western Digital 7200rpm 16MB cache 320GB
Sound System: Antec Lansing P401 400w 5.1 Sound
PSU: Antec Earthwatts 500w
Stock from HP DELL
Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Sharp 22" 1080p TV & PC Monitor


----------



## NightRaver

I have has so many computers thru the years, bu i mostly hv=ave modded & flashed video cards till now, oh except the old pin connect on old AMD's i always have a laptop or desktop i use just to run tests on for tweaking this is the vista/7 score i have gotten (not like that makes a difference) BUT I Will be running tests soon, also i have several video cards i would like advice on which one i should keep in this system:

P4 Northwood 478 3.06GHz w/HT = 3.9 Score
Celeron 450 LGA775 2.4GHz = 4.3 Score
E3300 @ Stock 2.50GHz = 5.9 Score
E3300 @ 3.33GHz BSEL Mod = 6.6 Score
E3300 @ 4.2GHz BSEL & 1.4v-mod = 7.2 Score

Not a bad chip for $40 considering its keeping up with most E6800 in some bench tests

Now i would like an option on which vid card to use i have a flashed XFX 4670 1GB DDR2 @ 800/1066, a flashed GT240 DDR3 @ 675/1800/1850, a stock Sapphire HD3850 512MB ( and i am in the process of RMAing a X1600XT & X1550, but the last time i RMAed a 7950GT they sent me a 8800GTS320, so what do ya guys think om which card to use?


----------



## NightRaver

The E3300 max volt is 1.25v i see from the first diagram shown on the forum that the mod would be for a cpu with default 1.325 to 1.4 or 1.45, since my v core is already lower, what connectors should I mod? to get anywhere from 1.4 to 1.6? (I have read online people running 4.2GHz @ 1.6v with temps just fine) i would prefer to run at 1.4v personally, for the record I have owned and modded too many CPU's & GPU's to list thru the years from Nvidia, AMD & Intel and Iâ€™ll tell you what, I traded a brand new boxed X-fi pci sound card (which cost me nothing) for this Brand new sealed in box E3300, I am using a T7600 in my laptop, and of all CPU's this little bad boy is awesome when it comes to price to performance ratio! $49 for a dual core that CAN run at 1333FSB 4.2GHz is beyond awesome! Anyways if anyone can help me with a volt mod I would greatly appreciate it! P.S. for a CPU like this they really need to drop the â€œCeleronâ€ name already E2xxx had the same specs and they were Pentium Dual cores as was the early Yohan core Mobile CPUâ€™s T2300E 1.66GHz w/ 1MB L2 opposed to the standard T2300 1.6Ghz w/ 2MB L2 oâ€™well.

System: Modified DELL Inspiron 530
CPU: Intel E3300 OC @ 3.33GHz - 1.25v
Motherboard: Foxxcon G33
Memory 2x 1GB PC2-6400 Crucial 4-4-4-12
Graphics Card: GeForce GTS 240 OC 675/1800/975
Hard Drive 3X Western Digital 7200rpm 16MB cache 320GB SATA-II/300
Sound System: Antec Lansing P401 400w 5.1 Sound
PSU: Antec Earthwatts 500w
Stock Case from DELL
Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Sharp 22" 1080p TV & PC Monitor


----------



## bhavi_jp

Experts,

I am looking at the E5400 dual core data sheet from Intel. Here is the BSEL frequency table for E5000 series cpus

BSEL2 BSEL1 BSEL0 FSB Frequency
L L L 266 MHz
L L H Reserved
L H H Reserved
L H L 200 MHz
H H L Reserved
H H H Reserved
H L H Reserved
H L L Reserved

Does this mean E5400 can not overclock to the 333 MHz?

p.s. I have already overclocked the FSB to 266 MHz. Everything is running well except I had a problem with the PCIe graphics card (ATI Radeon 4650 LP). I have removed the card until I figure out if I can run PCIe at a lower frequency.


----------



## NightRaver

I believe this is the correct mod for your cpu, i know you have H L H reserved but now i maybe wrong but i would imagine that would also be the mod for 333, hope this diagram is correct for your cpu, and if you have any ideas on how to mod my cpu for a proper vmod to raise mine to 333 im all ears.


----------



## bhavi_jp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NightRaver* 
I believe this is the correct mod for your cpu, i know you have H L H reserved but now i maybe wrong but i would imagine that would also be the mod for 333, hope this diagram is correct for your cpu, and if you have any ideas on how to mod my cpu for a proper vmod to raise mine to 333 im all ears.

NightRaver,

Please correct me if I'm wrong. But the mod you are suggesting is H H L (not H L H) BSEL[2:0].

I think I am not going to increase the frequency any more since the cores are running at about 71 degrees on full load (266 Mhz FSB, 1.4875 VID).


----------



## megadeth666

Nice post!

With this technique I can put my setup (G0 Q6600 + Asus P5Q-E) running at 4GHz or more?


----------



## s95136

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bhavi_jp* 
Experts,

I am looking at the E5400 dual core data sheet from Intel. Here is the BSEL frequency table for E5000 series cpus

BSEL2 BSEL1 BSEL0 FSB Frequency
L L L 266 MHz
L L H Reserved
L H H Reserved
L H L 200 MHz
H H L Reserved
H H H Reserved
H L H Reserved
H L L Reserved

Does this mean E5400 can not overclock to the 333 MHz?

p.s. I have already overclocked the FSB to 266 MHz. Everything is running well except I had a problem with the PCIe graphics card (ATI Radeon 4650 LP). I have removed the card until I figure out if I can run PCIe at a lower frequency.

Try this table.


----------



## mattliston

I have yet to find a well informed socket 478 BSEL mod for a pentium4 running at 2.2Ghz, 100fsb, and 400Q speed, with a ram 3/4 ratio (ram runs at 133/266)

Could anyone help me with this? a forum search hasnt really given too much info, unless Im missing it.

thanks guys!


----------



## michaelxlife

I'll be able to try this on a Celeron E1500 in a few days, and possibly a Celeron 420 as well. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.

EDIT: I have the E1500 running at a stable 2.9 GHz right now, with no need for the VID mod. I'm going to try the 1333 FSB mod to attempt 3.6, though I doubt that will work on my *cough* stock cooling system *cough*.

I'll probably try the 420 tomorrow.


----------



## s95136

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s95136* 
Try this table.

Anybody tried T5200 with ths pin mod?


----------



## tommy209

would the bsel mod work for a Pentium d 820 @ 2.8mhz?
i have a dell dimension e520,G965 chipset i believe.0wg864 motherboard.
i wanted to try the 800 to 1066(max my mobo supports)
help please..


----------



## YKWIA

Hi, I'm mostly new to overclocking. I tried to apply a VID mod to my CPU but it did not work. The CPU boots but there is no increase in voltage or the VID. I've used the voltage calculator mod to achive 1.45v using default voltages of both 1.1825v and 1.2375v but none of them seem to even work. Is there any way I can get a VID mod to work with my Core 2 Duo E4500, my motherboard is a MSI G31TM-P35 if that'll help, it has no voltage control options whatsoever due to "chipset limitations".


----------



## Tibus

hi, BSEL mod will affect the motherboard BUS speed ? i have a problem, i can't go over 260 Mhz ( cpu don't start ), i tried all the methods...i can run at 260x 11 and RAM at 800 Mhz index but at 265x 6 and RAM at 533/667/800 index cpu will not start

i tried all the methods, voltage all, i think is not the fault of the cpu or ram....

Do you think i can try BSEL mod ?

if anyone want to see details LINK


----------



## NightRaver

I have kept my E3300 at 3.33GHz with this mod for a month now, with no problems at all, FSB ratio is interesting im using DDR2-800 and the memory is staying at 800 yet my FSB is 1066, I want to jump the cpu to 1333 next with a speed of 4.16GHz problem is im not sure which vmod to use, i want to keep the cpu at 1.4v-1.45v max i have looked at the vcore mods online but they are made vore cpu's with a 1.325 stock mod, mine is 1.25, tho intel says the e3300 goes from .0875-1.325 i have seen in max to 1.25, so im stumped. any ideas?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Hi, I modded my e2180 just like the picture of the e2160, using silver conductive paint but to no effect, it just boots up at the normal 200 fsb.
Normally I can overclock to 275 through bios but I thought I would give all this BSEL malarky a try.
My board is a foxconn g31mx-k.
Does the paint really have to be left a long time to become conductive?


----------



## dogbiscuit

Ah, I spoke too soon. CPUZ says my fsb has changed but the BIOS doesn't show it.
Bumped it up to 3 Ghz and maxed the voltage to 1.488
Unstable though.
So, hmm, it works pretty good, thanks!


----------



## Whitmore29

good work ! didnt know this was possible until now!


----------



## dogbiscuit

Going 24/7 with this, probably some room for more tweaking.


----------



## Starbomba

I have an Asus P7VD2-VM mobo, 1 Gb RAM DDR2-667 and a E6400 Core2Duo. the mobo itself doesn't support BIOS OC'ing (only memory OCing, but after i alter any info it never gets passes POST), nor bus speeds over 1066 MHz (at which my processor already runs). Is there some way to alter the bus speed so i can OC it?


----------



## odanaids

Hi to all

Ive been trying to find out if windows 7 gets faulty after performing a BSEL mod
i currently clocked a e2180 to 1066 i believe. It is now pushing from 2.0 to 2.66 no problem. using a Asus p5gd2-vm mobo in bios it still sees it as 800fsb but core speed has shot up anyways back to original question cant get win7 to startup ive read up that this simple clock should not need vid mod and can see other people are using win7 x64 also saw same question in windows 7 forum

1.tried windows startup
2.tried to repair windows with windows disc comes up with C:***system32***system. file in registry corrupt or missing
3.tried my brothers HDD perfectly working win 7 os same issue BSEL mod definitely affected it
any suggestions


----------



## Sigmund

I have a E6850 Should I do a VID mod as well? Or should I test it and wait to see. if I should which one should I do the 1.4 or 1.45.

Current vid is at 1.288V

I`m running windows 7 ultimate 64bit does it mess up for everybody or just the guy above me?


----------



## Ationpie420

Hi, im new to the forum and new to the idea of overclocking a comuter. i have been doing research for some time now but i would like some advise.

my system

Dell: Inspiron 530
Mobo: Dell ORY007
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 45nm [email protected]
Chipset:Intel P35/G33/G31

i understand that for the most part theres no way to overclock dells, except the pad mod. i was thinking of bumping my cpu to 3.33Ghz using the pad mod but im not sure if my mobo will allow that. if anyone if willing to give me some advise i dont mind gathering more information about my computer if its necicary. its basically stock. Thanks so much.


----------



## j2ee

Any update for supported CPU? like E3300?


----------



## j2ee

no one care about BSEL & VID now


----------



## j2ee

maximum for e3300?


----------



## rsslcs

Sorry for the bump but I am considering a BSEL mod of my CPU, the bios is locked and I am doing this to buy myself time before changing my system.
My mobo:
ASUS P5SD2-VM
CPU:
Dual Core E5200 2.5 ghz
I have a 700W psu so I think it'll take a voltage increase.








Stock cooler
FSB can oc to 1066
sis 671/fx/dx/mx chipset
southbridge is sis 968
Looking at speedfan, the vcore is at 1.22v.

ASUS specs page for the mobo:
http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_I...specifications

I heard there were problems with sis chipsets, can I oc my CPU without frying my system? I can get an aftermarket cooler, I just want to know about the possibility of oc'ing using this method.

Cheers!

Oh and hai btw, I'm a newbie!


----------



## j2ee

Someone may knows about this:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...00-2-93-a.html


----------



## AMG

I want to pinmod my E5300, but I can only find Silver Conductive Ink. Is that the same?


----------



## Buzzin92

Is there any other way to short the pads out other than conductive ink, i have soldering iron and/or other useful things... just wondering if it would be safe to do so.

Just wanna see how high my P4 520 will go, got it at 4GHz at stock voltage at the moment


----------



## RE-EM

Hi !

Really good guide ! But unfortunately I'm experiencing problems









Today I decided to overclock my core duo E4300 1.8Ghz processor , but after some research it appeared that my MS-7293VP motherboard does not support overclocking. But luckily I came across this guide. So I bought a Nickel Conductive pen and gave this mod a shot. It was a delicate work but everything went pretty fine. I carefully connected the dots as shown in the ''800->1066 FSB mod'' picture. I covered halves of the dots and made a conductive trace on the edge of the chip. After this delicate procedure I powered on my pc and checked whether the cpu ran at higher speed or not. And this is where the unfortunate has shown itself, for some reason the processor has been UNDERclocked. Now it ran at 1.2 Ghz. It seems that the multiplier has been decreased to x6 and the FSB speed and the BUS speed haven't been affected. How is that possible? Did I do something wrong?







Do I have to apply the VID mod also? Here is some more detailed info on my system:

System Information

Time of this report: 12/27/2010, 23:29:19
Machine name: FSC-DATOR
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)
Language: English (Regional Setting: Swedish)
System Manufacturer: FUJITSU SIEMENS
System Model: MS-7293VP
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4300 @ 1.80GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.8GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 1448MB used, 3605MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

I still haven't removed the nickel conductive trace on the chip, I 'll wait for some help. Your help will be much appreciated! Thanks!

P.S. I'll soon upload a picture of my CPU chip with the mod applied!


----------



## japan1

@ RE-EM

Your CPU is underclocking to save power, it'll drop the multiplier when its idling, then put it back up when its needed. There should be an option called 'Speedstep' in your BIOS somewhere, turn it off if you want your processor to run at full speed 24/7.


----------



## RE-EM

Thank you for your reply! Well, I looked through the whole BIOS and I found nothing similar to ''speedstep''. But even if I had that option turned off , the cpu would still run at the default speed 9x200. Why didn't the speed increase to 9x266 mhz? And why did the FSB speed remain the same (800mhz) ?
I hope there is a trick to fix this problem

Oh by the way I tested performance of several games and the games ran awful like never before.


----------



## japan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RE-EM;11803168*
> Thank you for your reply! Well, I looked through the whole BIOS and I found nothing similar to ''speedstep''. But even if I had that option turned off , the cpu would still run at the default speed 9x200. Why didn't the speed increase to 9x266 mhz? And why did the FSB speed remain the same (800mhz) ?
> I hope there is a trick to fix this problem
> 
> Oh by the way I tested performance of several games and the games ran awful like never before.


Can you get a picture of your CPU with the mod applied? Thanks


----------



## RE-EM

Check my first post you'll find a picture of my CPU with the mod applied


----------



## japan1

Well you've got the right pins, so the problem could be with the motherboard probably using the CPU's ID to determine the FSB speed, instead of the pins.

That said, have you checked your motherboard supports CPU's with 1066 FSB's? Did you try resetting your BIOS after doing the mod?


----------



## RE-EM

Didn't try reseting the BIOS, how do I do that?

And as for the question whether my MB supports 1066 FSB or not, I'm not sure, it's hard to find some info on the motherboard but the guy (open the link) says it supports up to 1066 mhz.

http://www.pchelpforum.com/showpost.php?p=349893&postcount=5

What do I do now?

Thank you for your help and time


----------



## japan1

There should be a set of three pins on your motherboard somewhere with a jumper over two of them, move the jumper over to the other side, then place it back (search google/youtube for more info/pics/video).

As for your motherboard, it does appear to support 1066 CPU's so theres no reason the mod wouldn't work.


----------



## RE-EM

I'm confused. In the manual it's said that by removing the jumper the CMOS settings will be reset. But how do I reset the BIOS then?


----------



## RE-EM

I heard about removing a battery for 10 sec , will this method work the same way as moving the jumper on those three pins?


----------



## RE-EM

I just reset the BIOS by removing the jumper and placing over the other 2 pins. During the boot the pc crashed on loading, I rebooted the pc and everything ran fine. But again, the overclocking still doesn't work. What do I do now? I badly want to run my CPU at 2.4 Ghz.


----------



## jaime001254

hi there.
I did the bsel mod to my E7400 (1033 to 1333)
crappy phone pics:









tin foil and tape

























also tried the VID mod because i had random BSODs while gaming, CPUz reads it wrong (like HWmonitor), coretemp&PC wizard shows 1.2875 so i tried to mod it to 1.375 using the excel table








...but i dont know if it worked or not (coretemp, etc shows the same VID but didnt have time to stress test)


----------



## j2ee

Successful BSEL OC but cannot see in Intel Bios
I am using intel motherboard. I can successful BSEL E6500 from 2.93 to 3.66 and see that in cpuz windows xp, but intel bios just always shows 2.93. Is that what intel new bios does?


----------



## japan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2ee;11935617*
> Successful BSEL OC but cannot see in Intel Bios
> I am using intel motherboard. I can successful BSEL E6500 from 2.93 to 3.66 and see that in cpuz windows xp, but intel bios just always shows 2.93. Is that what intel new bios does?


Some BIOS's just don't show the stock speed, nothing to worry about


----------



## dj switzer

Hi there
First of all great thread im new to the world of overclocking, so ive got an acer m1640 with a e2220 2.4 ghz that has a nivida mcp73 mobo with a 200mhz bus speed and a 800mhz fsb and x12 multiplier which has no overclocking options in the bios i cant even change anything like speed step cause the cpu does underclock itself when not under load so i decided to do the 1066 mod first, got myself a circuit writer pen and and did the mod but the computer wouldnt boot into windows im using 7 by the way so i pulled the cpu back out again and did the 1.4v mod than it would go into windows cpu z said the mod was working it was now at 3.2ghz 1066mhz fsb and 266mhz bus speed but this was short lived after about 10 mins it would crash didnt even get to run prime 95 so do you think i should do the 1.45v mod and ive even seen a 1.55v mod to to keep it stable the other thing is the core voltage in cpu z stayed the same after the 1.4v mod at 1.344v but i know that mod help because it wouldnt even go into windows till i did the 1.4v mod so any help with this problem would be much appreciated cause i would really like this to work temps arent a problem either cause i have an aftermarket cooler fitted which with it stock never go passes 47 degrees at full load


----------



## japan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dj switzer;11942431*
> Hi there
> First of all great thread im new to the world of overclocking, so ive got an acer m1640 with a e2220 2.4 ghz that has a nivida mcp73 mobo with a 200mhz bus speed and a 800mhz fsb and x12 multiplier which has no overclocking options in the bios i cant even change anything like speed step cause the cpu does underclock itself when not under load so i decided to do the 1066 mod first, got myself a circuit writer pen and and did the mod but the computer wouldnt boot into windows im using 7 by the way so i pulled the cpu back out again and did the 1.4v mod than it would go into windows cpu z said the mod was working it was now at 3.2ghz 1066mhz fsb and 266mhz bus speed but this was short lived after about 10 mins it would crash didnt even get to run prime 95 so do you think i should do the 1.45v mod and ive even seen a 1.55v mod to to keep it stable the other thing is the core voltage in cpu z stayed the same after the 1.4v mod at 1.344v but i know that mod help because it wouldnt even go into windows till i did the 1.4v mod so any help with this problem would be much appreciated cause i would really like this to work temps arent a problem either cause i have an aftermarket cooler fitted which with it stock never go passes 47 degrees at full load


Probably unstable at 1.4v, try upping it to 1.45v.


----------



## Syariel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabakSanei;4296760*
> +REP, Thanks alot for this guide, specially for 1333MHz Mod!!!


i have intel dg43gt mobo with cpu e8400 3.0ghz....can i use bsel mod to overclock on my system to get higher from its stock etc 3.6ghz


----------



## Syariel

can anybody give me the diagram....i want bsel mod e8400 3.0ghz on my mobo intel DG43GT..thanx


----------



## darkzu

i have an e5200 and want to BSEL it, i understand how to do it but i dont understand do i just need to connect the 2 pins together for a 800 > 1066 and isolate them after? or dont need to isolate them


----------



## japan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkzu;12444499*
> i have an e5200 and want to BSEL it, i understand how to do it but i dont understand do i just need to connect the 2 pins together for a 800 > 1066 and isolate them after? or dont need to isolate them


Just connect the two pins, no isolation required


----------



## bg8z

Hi there,
i have a Optiplex 745, it has a 2160 processor which i was told could be pin modded 800-->1066mhz fsb. I did the pin mod on the first post but it appears it didnt work.

After a bit more research i found a CPUID setting in my bois and the post says that it is not compatable with this mod.

whats up?


----------



## japan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg8z;12606540*
> Hi there,
> i have a Optiplex 745, it has a 2160 processor which i was told could be pin modded 800-->1066mhz fsb. I did the pin mod on the first post but it appears it didnt work.
> 
> After a bit more research i found a CPUID setting in my bois and the post says that it is not compatable with this mod.
> 
> whats up?


Chances are you're motherboard is using the CPUID to determine the clockspeed, not the pins.

All you can try is double-checking and retrying the mod, and a BIOS reset after applying the mod.


----------



## fdeltax

Hi,

If I install an E8600 what is the max clock speed the pin mod can achieve?
I have a dell mobo and the bios restricts over clocking.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115054&cm_re=E8600-_-19-115-054-_-Product

under the details tab it states that the E8600 has an FSB of 1333MHz...does that mean a pin mod would be useless?

Thanks


----------



## d0rkster

I have a dell vostro 220 with a e7300. I am trying to do this mod. So far I have done the fsb mod to 1333 but is really unstable. I got an error on prime95 for the first test and applications have been crashing. I am guessing it's because of the voltage. How would I go about bumping the voltage?

Here is the picture of the cpu mod.


----------



## Ve3tro

Hi guys,

Novice here, I just wanted to check out if it's possible to Bsel my CPU's. I'm currently running 2 Intel Xeon E5462's - Linky to the description

*FSB*: 1600Mhz

*Bus Speed*: 400Mhz

*Multiplier*: 7

It says that the FSB speed is at 400 MHz x 4 due to Quad data rate, does that mean I can't do it. I was aiming to get them from 2.8 to at least 3.0 or 3.2 if possible.


----------



## jayfontaine1

Well, tried both but only the BSEL worked (800-1066), may be mother board issue?

Here is where I am at: I have an older ASRock 775DUAL-VSTA using the German 3.17a BIOS, 4 GB RAM (2 X 2) and a E5300 that was doing 3.34 GHz with a Vendetta 2 CPU cooler.

I wanted to try to get to 3.75 - 4.0 GHz, just for grinns, so I did the BSEL and the volt mod but I still saw just the std. voltage in CPU-Z but the FSB went to 1064.5 from 800!

Strange, I guess my thinking was off, 'caus I thought; ok, E5300 is 2.6 GHz or 800 / 4 = 200 fsb x 13 multiplier = 2.6 GHz so E5800 at 1066 = 1066 / 4 = 266 fsb x 16 multiplier = 4.2 GHz (if I'm lucky! thought I'd give it a try).

However, this is what I got; at 1066 my E5800 is at 266 FSb at only 3.45 GHz on the 1066 BUS????

CPU-Z and several others verify it and I cannot go over 266 by even 1 click or I crash.

Still great for this old board but thought I could do better (CPU is at a cool 30.0 deg. C)

Regards,
Jay F.
Wisconsin


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfontaine1;13222446*
> Well, tried both but only the BSEL worked (800-1066), may be mother board issue?
> 
> Here is where I am at: I have an older ASRock 775DUAL-VSTA using the German 3.17a BIOS, 4 GB RAM (2 X 2) and a E5300 that was doing 3.34 GHz with a Vendetta 2 CPU cooler.
> 
> I wanted to try to get to 3.75 - 4.0 GHz, just for grinns, so I did the BSEL and the volt mod but I still saw just the std. voltage in CPU-Z but the FSB went to 1064.5 from 800!
> 
> Strange, I guess my thinking was off, 'caus I thought; ok, E5300 is 2.6 GHz or 800 / 4 = 200 fsb x 13 multiplier = 2.6 GHz so E5800 at 1066 = 1066 / 4 = 266 fsb x 16 multiplier = 4.2 GHz (if I'm lucky! thought I'd give it a try).
> 
> However, this is what I got; at 1066 my E5800 is at 266 FSb at only 3.45 GHz on the 1066 BUS????
> 
> CPU-Z and several others verify it and I cannot go over 266 by even 1 click or I crash.
> 
> Still great for this old board but thought I could do better (CPU is at a cool 30.0 deg. C)
> 
> Regards,
> Jay F.
> Wisconsin


could be lack of Vcore or other voltage for IOH or ICH causing crashes
dial back your OC


----------



## jayfontaine1

Ok, now I'm really confused! I just opened up SetFSB and low and behold, it says I'm at 4.2 GHz with my E5800????

So where am I really? I've had 2 BSOD's in the last 24hrs but I dialed my OC back to 3.2GHz according to CPUID-Z which is 4.2GHz in SetFSB and so far so good (was at 3.5 and 4.4 depending on who you believe?).

All I know is this thing has never been this fast and my CPU temp is up from 35C to 43C.

Video encoding has NEVER been this fast and even accessing web pages is very fast so who knows where I am really at!

Ideas please?

Regards,
Jay F.
Wisconsin USA


----------



## jayfontaine1

Well, everything was going great until I tried to "up-date" my Radeon drivers.

Once I did that, my system starrted to systematically take itself out!

First the sound card went, then my vido cards got flakey, etc. Any how, I was forced to reset my CMOS and BANG! Everything started back up but of course things had to be reset, reinstalled, etc., but, here is the strange part, I was no-longer at 1066! I was back at 800 even though the CPU trace was still in place?

Can any one tell me how a physical change on my CPU is no-longer "seen" by my mother board and can I get 1066 back or not?

Oh, one other question, maybe unrelated but is a 3Dmark score of 20,058 (after CPU mod) good, bad, what and how do I compare it (never did this before, so pardon me if dumb question), also, was 16,825 prior to CPU mod, now back to 16,825 after CMOS reset?

Did I screw up resetting my CMOS?

Regards (I know enough to be dangerous),
Jay F.
Wisconsin


----------



## jayfontaine1

Finally, everything works!

I started from scratch, cleared the CMOS and re-flashed the BIOS using the 3.19a German BIOS.

Prior to that, I removed all boards and memory, reinstalled CPU with VID and BSEL mods, 1 stick of 2GHz DDR2 PC5300 memory, both video cards (HD4850 512mb in the PCI-e slot and my X1950 Pro 512mb in the AGP slot and nothing else.

Let it POST and did an F2, reset all required in BIOS and played with the multiplyer and FSB and BANG! 4.3GHz!

So far, have run; 3DMark06, FreshDiagnose, Belarc Advisor and setfsb, and Windows XP Pro all confirm 4.3GHz (CPUID CPU-Z can't seem to make up its mind?).

Next will be prime.95.exe tonight.

So, here are my system specs;

ASRock 775DUAL-VSTA mobo
3.19a BIOS
Intel E5800 Pentium Dual Core CPU w/ VID & BSEL mods
Vendetta 2 CPU cooler
active, fan powered NorthBridge cooler
passive added heat sinks to SouthBridge chip
2 X 2GB generic PC5300 RAM
Radeon HD4850 512MB PCI-e video card
Sapphire X1950 Pro 512MB AGP video card
Auzentech 7.1 XPlosion sound card
Turtle Beach Riviera sound card
NOTE: 2 sound cards, one for system and one for Internet TV system
generic 5 port USB2 card
Pinnacle Callisto 7.0 AV/DV capture card
2, 400GB WD SATA harddrives
Windows XP Pro with RAMDRIVE ("sees" and uses ALL 4GB RAM!)
OKIA 750W PS
3, Gateway 24" 1080p LED monitors + 36" LED for Internet TV

Sound system is a combination of;
Auzentech
DTT2500 Surround System and select "old school" 60's and 70's high-end stereo components, 500 "REAL" watts per channel Voice of the Theater, etc.,.

Any how, it all finally works! ME HAPPY CAMPER!


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfontaine1;13466818*
> Finally, everything works!
> 
> I started from scratch, cleared the CMOS and re-flashed the BIOS using the 3.19a German BIOS.
> 
> ASRock 775DUAL-VSTA mobo
> 3.19a BIOS


Out curiosity where did you get your bios? I have a 775 Dual Vsta myself.


----------



## jaybird1945

I got it off of a German website but I do not believe it is still available.

If you would like, I can email both the 3.17a and 3.19a files to you. Be sure to view the READ ME files before flashing!

Regards,
Jay F.
Wisconsin


----------



## SUPERBONG

Will this mod work with an E8500 1333 to 1600 on a board that only supports 1333fsb?


----------



## Xaendeau

my first post! \o/ yay!

I know that this is an old Thread, but i hope someone will reply. I'm upgrading my GPU from an old overly jury riged 9800gt to a 560ti or a 570 and I'm pretty sure that my Q6600 is going to bottleneck my rig when I overclock my GPU. I'm gonna throw an aftermarket heat-sink to my CPU and overclock it to help with that problem. Only _other_ problem is that I have a Dell(-.-). Can't/Won't mod the Bios and the crappy PLL is untouchable with any program I have found.... so my only option left (that I have found) is to a modest







1066to1333 BSEL mod on my quad-core 775. I couldn't find the exact mobo specs (damn shady Dell) but all the parts in my mobo seem to be able to accept the mod (I'm on a Dell Studio540 btw). I believe that everything will work out fine, but my only concern is if i will have to do the 1.4v VID mod. Here is some pics for specs on my junk.































Like I said before, I'm fairly sure that my rig will accept the 1066->1333, but I'd like to do this thing in one shot and only have to apply arctic silver once (>.>). Still, I'm really not sure if i will have to do the 1.4v mod/not sure if my rig _will_ accept the 1.4v mod.

I'd like an opinion from someone who knows what they are doing before i do anything. I'm comfortable modding my GPU because if you fk up, you lose your GPU...mess up here...well.... =D

Thanks in advance. I love Overclock.net, so helpful for all my GPU needs...I just need a little advice when it comes to my processor. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Rifdhan

Hey,

My stock BIOS won't allow BIOS-level overclocking (I use software instead), so I want to try one (or more) of these mods. I have a Pentium Dual-Core E5800 (not Core 2 Duo or whatever with the same model name), with a x16 multiplier.

Strangely, CPU-Z shows my voltage to be 1.392, though I never tried changing it from it's stock 1.3625 (according to the Intel website), not that that's possible anyhow. I don't know how it got that high, but it may turn out to be a benefit for me.

My motherboard only supports 800 MHz FSB, and I can overclock that to around 968-976 depending on environment conditions. I want to know if it will support a BSEL mod to 1066 MHz. Seeing as the system crashes when I get the FSB beyond 976, I would think not, but it may work if I use a VID mod too. I am not sure why it crashes - it may be the voltage on the CPU, maybe the motherboard, or maybe something else.

Any suggestions? I don't want to try this unless I'm sure it will work.

BTW, I have seen people who can't believe the E5800 can go beyond 3.5 GHz. I can easily get mine to 3.9+ GHZ with stock voltages and stock cooling just by changing just the FSB using software overclocking! My temps stay well below 70 C, but I haven't watched them for a while so I can't give further details (I'd guess around 50-60 C under load). I don't see why this is so unbelievable. I would probably get even higher speeds if it weren't for my motherboard (which I'm trying to fix now).


----------



## Burntime

I search a way to underclock my E2180 from FSB 800 to FSB 533. The FSB is fixed at the Supermicro PDSME+ Bios.
Know everybody a way to underclock?
Tank You
Burntime


----------



## godsakes

I had some success overclocking my E7400 from 2.8ghz to 3.5ghz using the bsel mod, however i did have to also apply a vid mod to increase the voltage to 1.325v to keep it stable (survived intelburn test).

At least it seemed stable but there was things which happened to my computer over the next 2 months.

1) A graphics card which i'd upgraded a month before started to give me grey/black screens of death & looping sound - i then removed the BSEL mod but still got those crashes - *Is it just a case of bad luck with the graphics card or is the CPU overclock/volt contribute in some way to the graphics card failing?*

2). Before the BSEL mod burning DL DVDs was fine, after the BSEL mod I was having real problems burning Dual Layer DVDs, i was constantly getting bad burns. I've only tried once since removing the BSEL mod and it was fine again. *Are overclocks known to affect DVD burning? (or a process/part related to it, everything else seemed to work as expected*


----------



## japan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godsakes;14619100*
> I had some success overclocking my E7400 from 2.8ghz to 3.5ghz using the bsel mod, however i did have to also apply a vid mod to increase the voltage to 1.325v to keep it stable (survived intelburn test).
> 
> At least it seemed stable but there was things which happened to my computer over the next 2 months.
> 
> 1) A graphics card which i'd upgraded a month before started to give me grey/black screens of death & looping sound - i then removed the BSEL mod but still got those crashes - *Is it just a case of bad luck with the graphics card or is the CPU overclock/volt contribute in some way to the graphics card failing?*
> 
> 2). Before the BSEL mod burning DL DVDs was fine, after the BSEL mod I was having real problems burning Dual Layer DVDs, i was constantly getting bad burns. I've only tried once since removing the BSEL mod and it was fine again. *Are overclocks known to affect DVD burning? (or a process/part related to it, everything else seemed to work as expected*


What motherboard are you using?

Some motherboards, notably those using Intel's 945 chipset, force the PCI-E frequency higher than usual to allow CPU's to run with an FSB of 1333MHz. Which would explain both of your problems, since the graphics card and SATA devices are related to the PCI-E frequency.


----------



## godsakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *japan1;14619175*
> What motherboard are you using?
> 
> Some motherboards, notably those using Intel's 945 chipset, force the PCI-E frequency higher than usual to allow CPU's to run with an FSB of 1333MHz. Which would explain both of your problems, since the graphics card and SATA devices are related to the PCI-E frequency.


thanks for the fast reply 

my motherboard i think is a G45M03 (standard one which came with my Dell Vostro 220)

edit: i should also add, I've since replaced the graphics card, and i've not had a coloured screen crash + looping sound, but i'm nervious about doing the bsel again until i can rule out the bsel contributing to the previous one failing


----------



## japan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godsakes;14619248*
> thanks for the fast reply
> 
> my motherboard i think is a G45M03 (standard one which came with my Dell Vostro 220)
> 
> edit: i should also add, I've since replaced the graphics card, and i've not had a coloured screen crash + looping sound, but i'm nervious about doing the bsel again until i can rule out the bsel contributing to the previous one failing


Well, you're motherboard uses Intel's G45 chipset, so it would be unlikely that the PCI-E frequency would be an issue - that said, I'd double check your BIOS and see if there is any mention of the PCI-E frequency, as your symptoms point to the PCI-E frequency being over 100.

If it isn't a PCI-E frequency issue, i'm not sure where to start looking. The graphics card failure may be a coincidence, but the DVD burner is very strange indeed - especially when the problem goes away when the BSEL mod is removed. Perhaps the power supply can't handle the extra load from the CPU overclock, even that's a shot in the dark


----------



## godsakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *japan1;14619360*
> Well, you're motherboard uses Intel's G45 chipset, so it would be unlikely that the PCI-E frequency would be an issue - that said, I'd double check your BIOS and see if there is any mention of the PCI-E frequency, as your symptoms point to the PCI-E frequency being over 100.
> 
> If it isn't a PCI-E frequency issue, i'm not sure where to start looking. The graphics card failure may be a coincidence, but the DVD burner is very strange indeed - especially when the problem goes away when the BSEL mod is removed. Perhaps the power supply can't handle the extra load from the CPU overclock, even that's a shot in the dark


Hmm I'm inclined to assume the graphics card is a coincidence then... The DVDs could also be a case of having a bad batch of DVD DL, since I just use the cheapo aone brand (I'm a Yorkshireman too) but I've never had 4-5 bad burns in a row before.

Re the psu it's 300watt, I understand dell tend to use decent quality ones and the card in it was just a 5670 I've since replaced it today with a 5770, seems okay so far so I can't imagine the over clock drawing more power than the jump from a 5670 to 5770


----------



## godsakes

I'll probably give the BSEL mod another try after test out the 5770 card for a week.

just one more question, i probably should try to clear off any adhesive from the copper/parcel tape from my previous mod, is it safe to methylated spirit + cotton tipped bud on my CPU? or is that asking for trouble (sorry if that's an extremely dumb question)


----------



## japan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godsakes;14619588*
> since I just use the cheapo aone brand (I'm a Yorkshireman too)











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godsakes;14620224*
> I'll probably give the BSEL mod another try after test out the 5770 card for a week.
> 
> just one more question, i probably should try to clear off any adhesive from the copper/parcel tape from my previous mod, is it safe to methylated spirit + cotton tipped bud on my CPU? or is that asking for trouble (sorry if that's an extremely dumb question)


Yes it will be fine, although make sure it's all cleaned off when you're done


----------



## wongwarren

Just wanna ask what's the dotted line in the VID mod pictures??


----------



## japan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren;14625911*
> Just wanna ask what's the dotted line in the VID mod pictures??


Orientation marks from Intel's schematics.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *japan1;14625972*
> Orientation marks from Intel's schematics.


That means we don't have to do anything about it right??


----------



## japan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren;14626120*
> That means we don't have to do anything about it right??


It does


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *japan1;14626201*
> It does


So what do we need to do about the dotted line??


----------



## japan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren;14626223*
> So what do we need to do about the dotted line??


Nothing! Sorry if my earlier post didn't clarify this


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *japan1;14626324*
> Nothing! Sorry if my earlier post didn't clarify this


Thanks!


----------



## godsakes

Thought this might also come in handy for people who want to do a specific volt mod

http://www.mediafire.com/?eb2z1956fhw9p71

it's a spreadsheet i found on another forum (forget which one now), but gives a layout on where to apply your parcel/copper tape tin order to do smaller volt mods (if you're nervous about jumping straight onto the 1.4v mod on the opening post). My E7400 wasn't stable @ 3.5ghz without extra juice and i managed to get it stable by doing a 1.325v mod using that spreadsheet - sorry if it's already been posted.


----------



## Sean McCargar

Hey guys was really hoping i could get some help on this one! I have tried like every vid mod i can find but none of them work for my cpu for some reason and almost all of them actually decreased my vcore which is the exact oppisite that was suppose to happen! Does anyone know where i can find a proper mod for my 630 cpu? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## masterofnocrack

cool can i do a 1333 mhz bsel mod and a 1.4v vid mod together on an pentium dc e2180


----------



## masterofnocrack

hey i want to oc my intel pentium dualcore e2180 with 1333 bsel and 1.4v vid will it work.


----------



## japan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterofnocrack;14876996*
> hey i want to oc my intel pentium dualcore e2180 with 1333 bsel and 1.4v vid will it work.


The 1333 mod will put your CPU's speed up to 3.33GHz, very high for an E2180. You can try it, but it might not work, as it may need far more than nominal voltage; also, that'll produce a lot of heat. But, it's worth a try!


----------



## masterofnocrack

dont worry about heat.core 0 runs at 25 degrees( and core 1 29 degrees) in idle with a 2.6 ghz oc from 2.00 ghz by setfsb and 35 degrees while playing games.it soft oc's to a stable state of 1066 mhz fsb using setfsb and still stays damn cool.so im sure heat is no problem.just wondering if its the right kind of processor.i think its got extra cooling cuz the cooler has got a coolermaster sticker on it and not an intel one.thanks for making the bsel mod.its A W E S O M E


----------



## curtism1337

So I went out and bought a circuit writer so I can up my FSB from 1066 to 1333....

I did it and realized my cpu speed is still only 2.66GHZ I opened cpuz and realized my FSB was still only 1066...

I realized my motherboard only supports 800 and 1066 FSB I have a GA-945GM-S2.

Is there anyway I can change the supported FSB so that I can run it at 1333? Or did I just waste money on a circuit writer because I can't even use it.

EDIT: I have a core 2 duo E7300 @ 2.66GHZ.


----------



## julienlefebvre1981

is this work on a

Cpu: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 @ 3.16GHz
Wolfdale 45nm Technology

Mobo: MSI G31M3-L V2(MS-7529)


----------



## dumpystig

Just for reference, I tried both mods in Post #1 and Post #28 and neither worked on my setup:

HP dc7700, stock mobo, 1066 BUS.
Core 2 Duo E6400 @ 2.13GHz, 2.13gHz.

Wouldn't POST, repeated 9xbeeps 5 times.


----------



## ryccoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dumpystig*


Just for reference, I tried both mods in Post #1 and Post #28 and neither worked on my setup:

HP dc7700, stock mobo, 1066 BUS.
Core 2 Duo E6400 @ 2.13GHz, 2.13gHz.

Wouldn't POST, repeated 9xbeeps 5 times.



You're motherboard doesn't seem to support anything higher than 1066MHZ.
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en...1-3322291.html
http://ark.intel.com/products/chipsets/22756

I hope that's where the problem lies as I have the same CPU as you do








Anyone else try this with an E6400?????


----------



## dumpystig

Yeah, cheers - I realised that but only after I tried this mod. Serves me right for being a ****wit and just rushing into something without doing my homework first. Took ages doing it all three times, too. Bummer...


----------



## dumpystig

So what you waiting for - have you not tried doing this yet? Even if it doesn't work I'm sure you will enjoy the fun of taking apart/rebuilding your pride and joy. Maybe nearly as much as I did


----------



## ryccoh

i have a spare e4300 laying around, gonna try it tonight, ill start with the 1066 mod which will bring me up to 2.4 ghz and then in order to get to 3ghz ima need to raise the voltage. 
I could kick myself in the ass for not buying an unlocked motherboard arrggh

For anyone that has an e6400 or e4300 found this nice overclock comparison
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...r-cooling.html


----------



## ryccoh

1066 confirmed for the e4300 with intel boxdg43gt mb, now running at 2.4ghz.


----------



## ryccoh

E6400 confirmed: just got my chip outta the oven, upped fsb from 1066 to 1333 now happily running at
2666.471 MHz, Awesome! My HD movies used to stutter cuz my cpu was maxed out, not a problem anymore


----------



## skydeaner

800>1066 working good on an e4500 but the 800->1333 still only registers at 1066, did it twice to make sure it was connecting right, tests good contact with a multimeter.... Is there any other possible way?


----------



## woofed

I was able to go from 1066 to 1333 with no problem.. but it was unstable.. (BSOD/CRASHES) but when i tried BOTH vid mods... none of them worked... why? q6600 dell xps720


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woofed*
> 
> I was able to go from 1066 to 1333 with no problem.. but it was unstable.. (BSOD/CRASHES) but when i tried BOTH vid mods... none of them worked... why? q6600 dell xps720


It looks to me like the answer to your question is 'you did it wrong'.

I do very many BSEL mods around these parts. If you mess up they don't work. If you follow this threads Instructions properly, they always work.

And yes, as a BSEL mod veteran, sometimes I mess up.

You'll just have to calm down and try again. Sometimes continuity of the circuits can be shoddy.


----------



## woofed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> It looks to me like the answer to your question is 'you did it wrong'.
> I do very many BSEL mods around these parts. If you mess up they don't work. If you follow this threads Instructions properly, they always work.
> And yes, as a BSEL mod veteran, sometimes I mess up.
> You'll just have to calm down and try again. Sometimes continuity of the circuits can be shoddy.


I did nothing wrong. Its not hard to do.

Please dont act all high and mighty.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woofed*
> 
> I did nothing wrong. Its not hard to do.
> Please dont act all high and mighty.


sometimes the smallest of mistakes can be overlooked really easily; go and double check first

you're asking for help here; not the other way around.







So go double check first before the name calling


----------



## abeeftec

Can anyone here speed up a 3930K or Is there a way to unlock cores with this type of method?


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abeeftec*
> 
> Can anyone here speed up a 3930K or Is there a way to unlock cores with this type of method?


The 3930K has no locked cores as far as I know. You can overclock it though.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woofed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> It looks to me like the answer to your question is 'you did it wrong'.
> I do very many BSEL mods around these parts. If you mess up they don't work. If you follow this threads Instructions properly, they always work.
> And yes, as a BSEL mod veteran, sometimes I mess up.
> You'll just have to calm down and try again. Sometimes continuity of the circuits can be shoddy.
> 
> 
> 
> I did nothing wrong. Its not hard to do.
> 
> Please dont act all high and mighty.
Click to expand...

Try again. You may not have done it wrong, or you may have. The circuit might just have a small crack from drying, its the nature of a 'Circuit Writer'.

Who knows, you didn't give nearly enough information to make a finalized conclusion on the quality of your work.

I made a number of assumptions to help point you in the right direction.

Sorry I tried to be helpful.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Hmm...Would anyone happen to know where /which post I can find this information for socket 478 pentium 4 CPUs at? I tried a little bit of googling but many links to guide are long dead


----------



## sureshizle

I have exactly the same problem, locks the fsb/mem at 1:1. Ive tried both conductive paint & tape. Did you ever manage to get it working? (q6600 + msi p31 neo)


----------



## himanshunegi198

duck tape mod wasnt working for me (Q6600 + DG33FB).
ordered a electric tape.
lets see


----------



## Gamer boy

Hello i'm Gamer boy. I'm new here and today i joined this site for overclocking my PC.
So, i have these specifications,

Processor: Intel(R) Dual-Core E5700 3.00GHz
MotherBoard: Intel(R) DG41WV Desktop Board
RAM: 4GB DDR3 800MHz 6-6-6-15 (Dual channel)
GPU: Inno3D GeForce GT430 2GB 128Bit DDR3
HDD: 500GB SATA
PSU: 450W
OS: Windows 7 Professional 32-Bit

I know DG41WV doesn't support overclocking but i need help in BSEL mod for my E5700 CPU.
Waiting for your response.









-Gamer boy


----------



## pcdjtotal

Amigo quisiera saber si le podria aplicar a mi pentium dual core e5800, solo lo de subirle el voltaje a 1.36 mas o menos


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcdjtotal*
> 
> Amigo quisiera saber si le podria aplicar a mi pentium dual core e5800, solo lo de subirle el voltaje a 1.36 mas o menos


English dude, English.


----------



## pcdjtotal

I wonder how I could apply my BSEL MOD e5800 Pentium Dual Core, it only turn up the voltage of a 1.36 or so. from and through.


----------



## sizala

HI gamerboy,
i m Sizala from india..
i want to overclock my system too , and i m starting to make a mineral oil submerged cooling system with 2 peltier cooler to bring the temp down.
and same as you , i m new to overclocking too.

MY System is =
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo E7500 2.93GHz
MotherBoard: Intel(R) DG41WV Desktop Board
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1066MHz
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 210 1GB DDR3
HDD: 1TB (500GB X 2) SATA
PSU: 500W
OS: Windows 7 Professional 32-Bit


----------



## Gamer boy

In DG41WV motherboard, overclocking is not possbile. You can only do BSEL and VID mod in order to run your PC with highest FSB. See first post of this thread. And you typed wrong name of your processor, Core2 Due is not from E5000 series, it's a Dual Core E5700.


----------



## sizala

oh..... sorry .... my mistake ... it is Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo E7500 2.93GHz


----------



## sizala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer boy*
> 
> In DG41WV motherboard, overclocking is not possbile. You can only do BSEL and VID mod in order to run your PC with highest FSB. See first post of this thread. And you typed wrong name of your processor, Core2 Due is not from E5000 series, it's a Dual Core E5700.


ok .. i know that normal overclocking is not possible with this board ... so can you plz give me some link to BSEL and VID mod overclocking ,so i can understand what is it and how does it works...


----------



## sizala

i found this link from google.... does this method works?

http://www.ehow.com/how_5612825_overclock-original-intel-motherboard.html


----------



## Gamer boy

^ Read carefully my previous post dude. I said that check first post and you're done.








Good luck.


----------



## icy22

I need help with this please. Im doing this mod on my sig rig. First I used a celeron 440 (2ghz) I did the 800-->1066 worked like a charm OCd to 2.6ghz then I decided to try the 800-->1333 but it would never boot or post. The fan just ran. So I converted back to the 800-->1066 where I ran test of occt and prime95. Then I got a Pentium dual core e2160 (1.8ghz) I performed the 800-->1066 mod and it down clocked to 1.5 or 1.6 can't remember.

Can someone explain to me why the 800-->1333 didnt work on the celeron and if possible what can I do to get it to work.

Why did the e2160 down clock? Is it possible that I need to do the 1066-->1333 mod?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pteek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icy22*
> 
> I need help with this please. Im doing this mod on my sig rig. First I used a celeron 440 (2ghz) I did the 800-->1066 worked like a charm OCd to 2.6ghz then I decided to try the 800-->1333 but it would never boot or post. The fan just ran. So I converted back to the 800-->1066 where I ran test of occt and prime95. Then I got a Pentium dual core e2160 (1.8ghz) I performed the 800-->1066 mod and it down clocked to 1.5 or 1.6 can't remember.
> Can someone explain to me why the 800-->1333 didnt work on the celeron and if possible what can I do to get it to work.
> Why did the e2160 down clock? Is it possible that I need to do the 1066-->1333 mod?
> Thanks for any help.


The celron can't take that huge OC with out a increase in volt. try changing the voltage to 1.4 via the BSEl mod. I think even after the voltage, 800-1333 isn't a good idea because it's only a celeron and on a OEM mobo. Stick with 1066.

As for the the downclocking, i don't know







.


----------



## sizala

hi guyz,
my this post is to main poster of this thread and ofcoz to other guyz too,
i found that my board DG41WV does not support any type of bios or software modifications , i tried setfsb,clockgen, etc etc... and none of them works with the pll on this board.
so i have no other option then doing BSEL and VID . but my questions are ... is this BSEL VID works same as the bios overclock? i mean does they give same type of performance increase? i m going to add oil cooling system to temp will not be a problem for me but will the oil create any problem with the INK on the proc? and do i have to apply both BSEL and VID ?


----------



## icy22

The vid mod didnt help i guess my mobo doesnt support fsb 1333 but i really wanna know why the e2160 down clocks. I just re tried it and it still down clock. Says its running at 1.596 ghz. Stock it 1.8 but with the bsel mod it should run 2.39


----------



## icy22

Well i think i figured it out. The cpu only runs at full speed under a load/ when it needs to so when it said 1.5ghz it was at idle. Ill have to run occt or prime95 and check it. The way i figured this out is i undid the overclock and checked speccy and cpuid and it said running at 1.1ghz then i turned on occt and it jumped to 1.8


----------



## animal0307

Try disabling speedstep and CE1


----------



## icy22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Try disabling speedstep and CE1


How do i do that? BIOS is locked


----------



## animal0307

Oh. Well then you probably can't


----------



## Straick

What am I missing here. I have an Asus P5G41-M\LE board, with a P4 LGA775 3.2Ghz chip. I did the VID mod for 1.4V, and the board is still giving the chip a vcore of 1.3V under load. When it's idle, it has a VCore of 1.4V, but why won't it hold under load?
I'm really trying to cross the 4 GHz mark with this chip and have it stable, but the max I can get at VCore of 1.3V is 3.92GHz.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straick*
> 
> What am I missing here. I have an Asus P5G41-M\LE board, with a P4 LGA775 3.2Ghz chip. I did the VID mod for 1.4V, and the board is still giving the chip a vcore of 1.3V under load. When it's idle, it has a VCore of 1.4V, but why won't it hold under load?
> I'm really trying to cross the 4 GHz mark with this chip and have it stable, but the max I can get at VCore of 1.3V is 3.92GHz.


Board looks like it has a 3+1 power phase. It may not be able to handle holding 1.4v under full load. Some boards do have issues with volt droop. Try sticking some heat sinks on those mosfets and aim a fan at them. It might not help but it may keep them from catching fire.


----------



## Straick

Mind explaining the 3+1 thing a little for me?
On the upside, I finally did get it to hold 3.8V under load by setting the chip VID to 1.450(dug up the Intel paperwork online for the pinouts and vid spreadsheet). Testing with Prime right now(small FFT's), at 4.02GHz. Guess it's time to see what this chip can do with some extra juice.


----------



## animal0307

The cpu power phases are what convert the 12v motherboard power into a usable ~1.25v cpus run on.The more you have the more evenly the load is spread across the mosfets and chokes providing cleaner and more stable power, and helping reduce the heat produced by the mosfets. They are more important when it comes to multicore and power hungry chips. I'm not sure how power hungry your chip so it may not matter as much.


----------



## Straick

Ahh. So it basically sums up the mosfet count for the PWM power regulation. Every mosfet runs on a different phase, and the more you have, the more stable your output.


----------



## Edonkulation

what do we do if the bus speed is 533. i have a sony vaio tz i wanted to overclock. cant find what points to conntect anywhere


----------



## Karthik Nair

I have an E2140 processor, and D945gcpe mobo. I can't overclock using BIOS, nor do I have conductive ink pen.
Can I connect the pins using insulated copper wire???
PS. If you think it can't be done, just say "no", and a simple reason why. Don't beat me up.
I am a newbie and a sensitive person.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karthik Nair*
> 
> I have an E2140 processor, and D945gcpe mobo. I can't overclock using BIOS, nor do I have conductive ink pen.
> Can I connect the pins using insulated copper wire???
> PS. If you think it can't be done, just say "no", and a simple reason why. Don't beat me up.
> I am a newbie and a sensitive person.


I don't think you can.

Probably due to the wire occupying too much space under the processor.

I'd try to do it with aluminium foil and nail lacquer though. You join the pins using the foil, and then insulate the whole exposed foil with nail lacquer









I'm gonna attempt this mod tomorrow. Seems like the 4CoreDUAL doesn't like high FSBs over the stock processor one... On a 1066 CPU it went up to 295MHz, on a 800MHz CPU it doesn't wanna cross 240.


----------



## babaz

hi guys,

which would be better? an e4600 OC'd to 3.2(1066) or an e8300(1333) stock? iv got a dell machine with a foxconn G33M02 mobo. running on DDR2 667's(333).

i have been running on the 4600 OC'd for a while now without any problems. i tried to OC the 4600 to 1333FSB but it did not work. the comp did not boot up. when i initially did the 800-->1066 OC i did a 1.4 vid mod. when i tried to bsel mod it to 1333 i did not do anything to the voltage. if i do a 1.45 vid mod instead of havin the 1.4 vid mod on this together with the 1333 bsel mod would it OC to 1333FSB?

also was wondering if it was possible somehow to OC the e8300 to higher speeds as bios is locked and chip is already a 1333FSB. couldnt find any help on this on the net so far.

cheers and thanks guys!


----------



## mohitrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *japan1*
> 
> *BSEL & VID Mod Guide*
> 
> This mod applies to most, if not all, Intel socket 775 CPU's that use a 800MHz or 1066MHz FSB.
> 
> *What is a BSEL mod?*
> 
> A BSEL mod allows a CPU to be run at a higher speed via hardware modification, without changing any settings in software (Either the BIOS or via software such as SetFSB). Most motherboards (See notes for more about this) use voltage/ground from the pins on a CPU to determine the CPU's FSB. The idea of a BSEL mod is to physically connect pins on a CPU, to make the motherboard 'think' that the CPU has a higher FSB than it actually does.
> 
> For example, the Intel Pentium Dual Core E2160 CPU (1.8GHz) has an FSB at 800MHz, a bus speed of 200MHz and a multiplier of 9 to give the CPU its speed of 1.8GHz (200 x 9). Now, if the pins on the CPU are connected like a CPU with a FSB of 1066MHz, the bus speed would now be 266MHz, and the CPU would now run at 2.4GHz (266 x 9).
> 
> *Why would I need to do this?*
> 
> If you're motherboard can overclock your CPU from the BIOS, you probably don't need a BSEL mod. However, for motherboards that have no overclocking settings, like OEM motherboards, this is a simple method of overclocking a CPU. Alternatively, if your motherboard's BIOS has difficulty overclocking, the mod is a simple way to increase the CPU speed.
> 
> *How do I do the mod?*
> 
> To connect the pins on the CPU you will need:
> 
> Conductive ink pen or copper tape
> 
> Electrical tape
> 
> Patience
> 
> Connecting the pins:
> 
> Refer to the diagrams in this guide to make sure you're connecting the right pins. Then, mask the pins you aren't connecting with electrical tape, this isn't 100% necessary but makes the job of connecting pins much easier. Connect the desired pins using the conductive ink pen, go grab a drink and a sandvich, and by the time you get back the ink should have dried.
> 
> *BSEL mod diagrams*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VID Mod*
> 
> The VID mod is similar to the BSEL mod, but instead of increase the CPU's frequency, it increases the voltage; it is done in the same way as the BSEL mod.
> 
> *VID mod diagrams* (GREEN = COVER)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Notes*
> 
> •This is still an overclock, so it would be wise to stress test using Orthos, Prime95 Etc.
> 
> •To reverse the mod, simple remove the pin connections.
> 
> •It may be necessary to reset the BIOS to apply the mod.
> 
> •Intel Speedstep still works with the mod applied.
> 
> •Some motherboards use the CPUID to calculate the CPU FSB and not the pins, this mod WILL NOT work on these motherboards.
> 
> Acknowledgements:
> 
> Dasparx
> 
> VR-Zone


Dude , do you have any idea about unlocking the clock multiplier , i have heard that some enthusiasts do it somehow , maybe by altering the chip , i'm totally unaware of all dat , but still , please let me know if you get to know about dat or if you already know dat
nd mah pentium e5500 has an fsb of 800mhz and the base clock ranges from 200 - 232 mhz , does this mean that weneva i'll BSEL mod my chip to get 1333 mhz , will i be getting a changeable bace clock from 333mhz - something around 350 mhz ?
Thnx in advance
and thanks for the guide u made , i found it da most helpful 1 around the intrnet !

Regards : Mohit Deshmukh


----------



## trikte

Hey guys, I'm a little bit confused. I tried it on a P4 630 before going on with the real thing. I used foil but it didn't work. My comp boot but it freeze.... even in the bios menu. What should I tried.
I have a 945 GTP. Is it because of the Mobo ?


----------



## japan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trikte*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm a little bit confused. I tried it on a P4 630 before going on with the real thing. I used foil but it didn't work. My comp boot but it freeze.... even in the bios menu. What should I tried.
> I have a 945 GTP. Is it because of the Mobo ?


There are many reasons it won't have worked, the most likely one is the multiplier on the P4.

Pentium 4's generally have very high multipliers, so changing the FSB even a small amount can make a large change in the end frequency of the CPU. Chances are, the overclock just wasn't stable so that's why your PC couldn't boot. It probably needed either more voltage, or more cooling.


----------



## zer0wing-G

dewds, need a hand on overclocking mine.
I got GF7050VT-M5 Mobo with Core2Duo E4400.
There's no CPU Host Controller on my BIOS
Any help or advice will be very much appreciated.
Anyone?


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0wing-G*
> 
> dewds, need a hand on overclocking mine.
> I got GF7050VT-M5 Mobo with Core2Duo E4400.
> There's no CPU Host Controller on my BIOS
> Any help or advice will be very much appreciated.
> Anyone?


Not all motherboards support overclocking, just so you know.


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

just did the 800-1333 BSEL mod on my dell Vostro 200, Seems to be stable







still wanna upgrade my mobo for more ram capacity. :/


----------



## SLICEXPS

HI







I LIKE THE WAY YOU MADE IT SO SIMPLE BUT I WOULD LIKE TO OC MY DELL M1530 THIS IS WHAT I AM SUGGESTING I AM GOING TO ADD A 512 SSD HARD DRIVE 8GB OF RAM AND THE P 7350 CPU WOULD I HAVE TO DO A BSEL ON THAT OR CAN I OVERCLOCK FROM THE BIOS AND IS THERE A BETTER CPU OUT THERE TO USE I ALSO WOULD LIKE TO OC THE GPU WOULD I HAVE TO UP GRADE MY BATTERY AND CHARGER AS WELL .
WILL I HAVE TO MAKE ADJUSTMENTS TO MY FAN SPEED OR VID OR ANY THING ELSE TO MAKE IT STABLE
LOOK FOR TO GETTING A REPLY THANKS
NOTE I JUST READ ABOUT AND I THINK IT GREAT THE WAY YOU ALL GET THE MOST OUT OF THE SYSTEM I DO IT WHIT CARS
THANKS


----------



## interceptor999

DUDE! Quit yelling!









Has anybody here tried this on a Dell XPS-410? I just tried using the aluminum tape and I had no luck at all, it wouldn't even boot, I suspect the conductive property's of the sticky stuff is very low, i had all sorts of crazy errors going on! First one I tried was the electrical tape, all I got was a loud buzz and some error code, tried that one in both the fist pin up from the notch and the second pin, first one gave me the error and second one booted but didn't do anything to it....After that i tried the aluminum tape....nothing though one time the fans went nuts, I didn't know they could spin that fast!

Here is my cpu specs..

I have Speedstep off.
Processor 1 ID = 0
Number of cores 4 (max 4)
Number of threads 4 (max 4)
Name Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Codename Kentsfield
Specification Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
Package (platform ID) Socket 775 LGA (0x4)
CPUID 6.F.B
Extended CPUID 6.F
Core Stepping G0
Technology 65 nm
Core Speed 1795.5 MHz
Multiplier x FSB 9.0 x 199.5 MHz
Rated Bus speed 798.0 MHz
Stock frequency 2400 MHz
Instructions sets MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, EM64T, VT-x
L1 Data cache 4 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L1 Instruction cache 4 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L2 cache 2 x 4096 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control yes
FID range 6.0x - 9.0x
Max VID 1.263 V
Ok my question is....Would I get the results I'm looking for (3.0Ghz+) if i tried the conductive paint? And which way would you guys suggest I go about it since there seems to be many versions of this mod.

Edit:
I used setfsb and I managed to hit a tiny bit more then 3.0Ghz then hard crashed, I suspect this cpu want's more power....if anybody is wondering this is the one that worked for me SLG505YC56DT.

Edit: I have no idea what happened or it its permanent, but the overclocking Gods must have blessed this computer, I am at just a hair over 3.0ghz something happened with setfsb, it crashed and it woke up running at 3.0ghz, temps are just fine, everything is running smoother then ever except for ram which has an unrelated issue (not enough) it doesn't like to remain stable when the ram gets used up, I might try the volt mod and upgrade the ram to keep it stable, I'm surprised actually that its as stable as it is with as low volts its got. i ran prime95, gamed a lil and watched a1080p movie with surround sound going, I also did normal tasks like accounting, browsing the net no cares given to how many tabs I have open other then watching ram....pretty much everything i could to stress every little thing I could....I'm not going to push my luck any farther with this one.
whoever is watching over this build I thank you!














3.2Ghz!!! Whooooooot


----------



## OEMBoardSucks

Help , BSEL mod is working(800 --> 1066 ) but 1.4v mod is not working , im using aluminium foil to connect the pins , im connecting the BSEL mod pins with an inverted 'C' with fold tip , any idea cut/shape the foil for VID mod

i found another website showing VID mod , the mod connect different pins  , it is not working for me too









the website : http://vr-zone.com/articles/-intel-core-2-duo-voltage-boost/3904-4.html

im modding an intel e4300 1.8ghz

sorry i cant spreak engrish


----------



## Peacemaker69

Hello fellas !!!

Can someone help me how to make " pin mod " on my Core 2 Duo E7500 2.9Ghz ??!!

I have MB Asus P5G41t- m LX3 and I have problem with Vcore voltage and I can't change even I put +100mv or +150mv in BIOS..... it's still running at 1.280 V on Vcore....

So, can someone help me with this how to change voltage on 1.28v to 1.30v with this Pin Modding ????

Thanks,


----------



## interceptor999

Well, it stopped overclocking, and I have since gone back to windows 7 gamer x64 , I'm going to try the mod again with conductive copper tape once it gets here, on back order or something....didn't realize this when I bought it.







For me it's almost easier to just mod my dell case with an ATX board and swap everything over...







Dell look with Asus reliability and options is very appealing to me right now...


----------



## VonDutch

interceptor999, windows 7 gamer x64 ?

did i miss something, did microsoft finally heard my idea ..lol


----------



## pc-illiterate

no dutch. its a stripped down windows 7 that cant be upgraded to sp1 to get avx instructions. i used it until i got my sb and realized that i couldnt update windows with sp1...


----------



## glussier

Windows 7 sp1 already has avx extension support. As far as I know, no game use avx instructions yet.


----------



## interceptor999

Exactly what has already been explained, however gamer has been out since launch and would be VERY easy to replicate using sp1, all it is really is a stripped windows with some unique themes...could even do the same with windows 8 if one wanted to. ...And still waiting on my copper tape!...arg!.


----------



## glussier

Note that a conductive pen is much easier to use than conductive pen. When I was doing these type of mods, I was using a Circuitworks conductive pen microtip CW2200MTP.


----------



## interceptor999

tried it again with the copper tape, nothing but error codes ...I thinking this motherboard is one of the ones that refuses to let it overclock at all. how hard is it to clean up the pen if it doesn't take?


----------



## glussier

I use rubbing alcool and a Q-tip.

Before you order a pen. What are you trying to do a bsel and volt mod or just the bsel mod?

Run Coretemp and give the cpu vid.0


----------



## interceptor999

I was going to do both since while i was using set fsb it was very unstable due to the voltage, I might give up on this board and find a decent asus board however its gonna cost around 190 for the board and one stick of ram...Eventually this will be passed down to my wife and kid so having a little bit of expandability might help keep the computer alive a little longer


----------



## sepiashimmer

How to stick copper tape which doesn't have adhesive?


----------



## dendzo

Does anyone know how to make vid mod on pentium dual core e6500-e6600? (wolfdale 45nm) Default vcore is 1.275-1.296


----------



## wsikes

Hello... new to the forum but "messing" with builds since the early '90's. I have an old Dell Inspiron 560 with an e5800 and was going to do the BSEL and VID mods... only prob is the pics on the first page of this thread do not show up for me. Can anyone provide me with a link to the pics for modding the e5800? I also have an old Q6600 I might mod but I will prob wait and install it in a good mobo and do it that way with that cpu. The Dell bios offers no options for oc'ing the e5800. Thanks much.


----------



## wsikes

Ouch! The info was right there and I just didn't look well enough. My apologies for the unnecessary post and kudo's for a great thread.


----------



## tommyb13662

Not Sure if this has been asked yet... I have a e7400 I did the mod to 1.4v and also to 1333fsb. my question is this can i also do the stepping from 333 to 400 along with my current mods?


----------



## Cdot

Another question for anyone who may know - I was able to do the BSEL mod on my e4300 a few years ago in an old Gateway GT5408. This brought my lowly e4300 from 1.8 to 2.4 Ghz. A considerable overclock and it was great. I was recently given an e4600 which is also 800mhz fsb, but already 2.4Ghz natively. I tried to BSEL it to 1066 but the computer didn't recognize the mod. Any ideas? It booted up and ran just fine. Never even got over 47C running OCCT and a stock cooler.

TIA!


----------



## Cdot

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3az*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *praga*
> 
> 
> _guys i have a small doubt
> 
> Im currently having Intel DG33FB mobo and Intel E4600 processor and planing to do this mod to increase the fsb to 1066
> 
> do i have to increase the volt also or is it just enuf to mod to increase the fsb also i want to kno whether will it work on my mobo or not cz im living in Sri Lanka and its hard to find those pens and tapes so i hv to take my processor to a shop to modify, also i hv to mode the points which are mentioned in the pic right, no diffenrece for E4600 right??_
> 
> 
> Don't take it to a shop lol.
> 
> I didn't have tape or pen eighter.. I used tin foil and paper glue. Takes a bit time to apply, but it gets the job done.
> 
> Also try it first without vmod. If it doesn't work, then apply the volt.


I was going to try this tonight anyway, then I found this post in this thread. Is it likely, that doing the vmod will make the pc recognize the overclock from the BSEL mod? Or is this something simple like, resetting bios?


----------



## Cdot

I did the volt mod to bring my e4600 to 1.5V and the BSEL mod to go from 800 to 1066 MHz and the system boots and runs fine, however, it will not recognize the 1066 FSB and apply the overclock. What gives? The voltage is certainly up as I watch activity in CPUZ. Any ideas? This mod worked flawlessly on my old e4300 in this system.


----------



## Dragunbayne

Hello all,

The pictures for the vid mod is broke for me. Could someone repost or point me to working pics. The mod does not work for me at stock voltage. Thanks!


----------



## Cdot

Hey Dragun, if you google BSEL mod, and look through the images of the google search, you will find TONS of pics about doing it. There is a way to go from 533 to 800 and 800 to 1066 and 1333.

https://www.google.com/search?q=BSEL+mod&espv=2&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=yNyhU5mWOvDNsQTF-4HYBw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1411&bih=594&dpr=0.9

Pay attention to the max that your motherboard can handle and dont mod the chip to go higher than that.

Back to my problem - I think something is wrong with my old intel motherboard now because it wont even recognize the BSEL mod overclock on my e4300, which it has always been fine with. Might be time to just update this old tower with better equipment...I priced a motherboard, PSU and ram and can upgrade them for about $150 with sandy bridge components. I can get a used 2400S dirt cheap and have a decent (basic) backup system again.


----------



## maraaa

Can somebody tell me what happens if BSEL2 pin does not have contact with CPU? I modded my motherboard with 775 socket so it can fit Xeon CPU, and I possibly damaged this pin. Computer and CPU appear to work fine. I ran 20 passes on High stress level with IntelBurnTest and it was successfully, but I would like to know what might happen if this pin does not have contact with CPU?


----------



## sunny7day

I have a Celeron D 356 and would like to mod 533 to 800 fsb how?
53 pages here can someone give me an answer please.


----------



## nosille

Intel Celeron E3300 on an ECS G31T-M7 (V1.0) motherboard, can't change FSB in Ami bios.

I'm thinking of soldering just the tip of the wire on the pin. I want to get from 800 to 1066 FSB. Which pins should I pad to do so ? Should I go for the BSEL ones?

This is my actual processor, click on thumbnail for info:



My motherboard suppports 1066 FSB.


----------



## Methanoid

This is a great thread (obviously old) as a resource and Google first hit for BSEL but the 1st post has lost all pics.. Anyone got them?


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methanoid*
> 
> This is a great thread (obviously old) as a resource and Google first hit for BSEL but the 1st post has lost all pics.. Anyone got them?


----------



## xnikolanx

Hi. Can I use BSEL mod on server mobo? I have x5670, in the future i will buy second x5670 and i will put them in server mobo. At the moment I wonder between GA-7TESM, Fujitsu PRIMERGY TX200 S6 or Fujitsu PRIMERGY RX200 S6. I have offers for them and i still cant choose. maybe i will found another mobo (you can recommend me) but in any case i will buy mobo with 2 cpu sockets. Good people please help me!! Can i use BSEL mod on some of those mobotherboards?

P.S I made a topic, if somebody wish to help me


----------

